# How many weeks post-relaxer are you..



## janaq2003 (Mar 13, 2009)

Right this second. I am 8 wks into a 12 week stretch . So far,so good!


----------



## exubah (Mar 13, 2009)

10.5 weeks......probably will not go any longer than 13 weeks.


----------



## Toy (Mar 13, 2009)

I am 14wks today.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Mar 13, 2009)

7 weeks today but it feels like it's been much longer! I'm trying to make it to 12 weeks.


----------



## tiffers (Mar 13, 2009)

4 weeks and some days


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Mar 13, 2009)

6 days just came off a 10 week stretch!


----------



## Tarae (Mar 13, 2009)

1 week, 4 days.


----------



## CICI24 (Mar 13, 2009)

4 weeks and 2 days


----------



## Brees_hair (Mar 13, 2009)

8 weeks post tommorow..but my roots are screaming..and I was sick this week too. so no matter how hard I try..I look like I stuck my wet fingers in a socket!! I won't be able to stretch any longer...not this go round..unless I surprise myself and get some braids tommorow...


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm 4 weeks post. I'm trying to make it to 12 weeks (or at least 10). This is my first stretch!


----------



## taz007 (Mar 13, 2009)

3 weeks and 4 days.


----------



## rainbowknots (Mar 13, 2009)

7 weeks, I'll be relaxing next weekend. I'll do one more 8 week stretch after that then I'm goin for the 10+ weeks once i have some hair on my head. I heard stretching gets easier the longer your hair gets


----------



## DecemberBaby (Mar 13, 2009)

11 weeks going for 12.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 13, 2009)

I am 5 weeks post! 3 more weeks to go!!


----------



## The Princess (Mar 13, 2009)

6 weeks post in a 12 week stretch.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 13, 2009)

14 weeks today! 

I've got another 4 weeks to go.


----------



## Starronda (Mar 13, 2009)

Only 2 weeks. Going to try to make a 16 week stretch.


----------



## joib (Mar 13, 2009)

16 weeks in and 14 weeks to go.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Mar 13, 2009)

3 weeks and 5 days.  I'm going for another 10-12 weeks


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 13, 2009)

12 weeks. Goin for 27...I want to do a year but I don't want to have to keep my hair underwraps for soo long.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Mar 13, 2009)

10 weeks and I'll be relaxing in 1-2 weeks


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am 16 weeks today. 
I don't know how long I'm going for yet. I don't feel the need to relax my hair right now as I'm doing okay with it.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 13, 2009)

heading into my 12th week.  going for 16 or further........


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm 76 weeks post LOL

I guess I don't count since I"m transitioning


----------



## november wind (Mar 13, 2009)

22 weeks with 4 weeks to go


----------



## vestaluv1 (Mar 13, 2009)

21 weeks post!


----------



## RavenMaven (Mar 13, 2009)

12 Weeks right here!!!! Trying to make it to natural!! I'm loving my hair. It's not hard to stretch, it's actually easier than trying to keep up a relaxer in my opinion.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Mar 13, 2009)

2 weeks tomorrow... next relaxer july/august... lawd help me!


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Mar 13, 2009)

10 ugh...make it end!!! haha


----------



## ebonyhair (Mar 13, 2009)

12 weeks going for 16


----------



## ajacks (Mar 13, 2009)

7 weeks, 4 days.  At least 16 weeks to go.


----------



## Seven7 (Mar 13, 2009)

9 weeks.....


----------



## baddison (Mar 13, 2009)

Currently 12weeks post into a 13week stretch.....Yaaayyyy.....almost there!!!


----------



## BrEE (Mar 13, 2009)

20....................


----------



## chamomile (Mar 13, 2009)

7 weeks, 4 days. 

...going to attempt my first long stretch.


----------



## Leesh (Mar 13, 2009)

Tomorrow I will be 22 weeks post, and struggling, wanting to relax really bad, I am trying to make 30.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 13, 2009)

_*12 weeks...*_


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 13, 2009)

5 weeks post


----------



## Cxshortie (Mar 13, 2009)

17 weeks.  I will get a tu in two weeks.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 13, 2009)

13 weeks going on 14


----------



## theprototype (Mar 13, 2009)

13 weeks, but relaxing next friday.


----------



## victorious (Mar 13, 2009)

13 wks too, shooting for 16 wks (1st time)  
Might extend it to 20 or 24 wks after the good results with the yogurt mix last night.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Mar 13, 2009)

6 weeks, 2 days - going for 11 weeks.


----------



## Odd One (Mar 13, 2009)

6 weeks post! (woah come to think i used to relax every 4 or 5 weeks.........yeah before lhcf) going for 10 weeks.. and then some lol


----------



## tanyaj (Mar 13, 2009)

3 weeks. I usually relax every 4-5 weeks. I'm gonna try for 6 weeks and then maybe from there, 8 weeks.


----------



## vnaps (Mar 13, 2009)

11 weeks post


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Mar 13, 2009)

13 weeks post. Relaxing when the ticker in my siggy runs out.


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 13, 2009)

about 21 weeks post!


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am 3 weeks and 1 day....


----------



## tbaby_8 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm about 9-10 weeks and I am trying to hold out until the latter part of spring going into summer.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 13, 2009)

31 weeks post!


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Mar 14, 2009)

8 weeks post


----------



## song_of_serenity (Mar 14, 2009)

Exactly 12...going strong. 
Was going to relax April for my birthday but at this rate, and with these cute braidouts, I just might NOT!!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Quest4healthyhair (Mar 14, 2009)

I just came off my stretch and I couldn't stretch past 9 weeks. My hair was truly cutting up and woudn't allow me to stretch any longer. Does anyone have any tips to stretch longer ? I would like to make it to 12.


----------



## worthy2b (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm at 8 weeks, but not alot of growth.  I've been taking Chlollera and Biotin my new growth is soft and manageable but I want more growth.


----------



## lolo2470 (Mar 14, 2009)

21 weeks going for 26 or more


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Mar 14, 2009)

52! (but one year officially on March 22) yay!!!!


----------



## Teja (Mar 14, 2009)

8 weeks post going to be strectching about 20 weeks!


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm 16 wks post.


----------



## hillytmj (Mar 14, 2009)

Eight weeks, and I'm going crazy. I haven't been following my normal routine, and it seems like my hair is totally untrained again! I spent 2.5 hours detangling and rollersetting! I hope this PIBBS calms my nerves by doing what its acclaimed to do - dry your hair really quickly. I can't bear the thought of sitting under the dryer another two hours on top of everything else.

Can you tell that I'm frustrated right now!!!

I'm getting my relaxer on Thursday, thank goodness!


----------



## HERicane10 (Mar 14, 2009)

12 weeks 4 days!  (that neeeeva happened b4) Going for 14-16. Overnight weekly henna treatments have made this stretch pretty breezy! Goal is 3 relaxers per year!


----------



## joytimes10 (Mar 14, 2009)

about 36 wks, I think.  Way too long !  I'm so done.  I was flirting with transitioning but I think I'll relax at the end of the month.  This is my longest stretch ever.  I have never stretched for more than 6 months.


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 14, 2009)

10wks and 4 days.  I plan on texlaxing Mar 29th which will put me at 12 wks and 5 days.  My current goal is every 12 wks and I'm contemplating going longer.


----------



## MsWhite (Mar 14, 2009)

17 weeks..I did my first braid out and my hair feels great.....I plan on getting my next touch up in May..


----------



## BlackPearl1 (Mar 14, 2009)

Only 10 weeks


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 14, 2009)

*11 weeks post relaxer..... Relaxing tomorrow.....*


----------



## Reecie (Mar 14, 2009)

4 weeks post (today). I will be relaxing in April.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 14, 2009)

18 and counting.........


----------



## january noir (Mar 14, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> 7 weeks today but it feels like it's been much longer! I'm trying to make it to 12 weeks.



Me too 
It took me 2 years to learn how to stretch beyond 8 weeks w/o breakage.
My last 2 stretches went to 12-13 weeks, no breakage.  Thanks to my staple products, so far, so good.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 14, 2009)

9 weeks going for my 1st 16 week stretch.  If I don't make it, I'll touch up after 12 or 13.


----------



## Mo96 (Mar 14, 2009)

9 weeks..This is my first stretch without the help of weave or braids. I'm going to relax after 10 and next time go for 12.


----------



## PGirl (Mar 14, 2009)

My longest ever at 14 weeks.  Ponytail rollersets and castor oil on my roots is helping me.  I'm pushing for at least 17 but I just wonder if I can make it further.


----------



## brucebettye (Mar 14, 2009)

23 weeks post.  Trying to go for a one year stretch!!


----------



## CourtneyD (Mar 14, 2010)

I am 46 weeks post relaxer. I don't plan on relaxing ever again. If you keep the hair moisturized, transitioning isn't too hard, IMHO.


----------



## Prinncipality (Mar 14, 2010)

4 weeks post...


----------



## Bluetopia (Mar 14, 2010)

11 weeks post!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Mar 14, 2010)

C My Siggy...


----------



## Ese88 (Mar 14, 2010)

twenty weeks post


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 14, 2010)

3 months post.


----------



## nymane (Mar 14, 2010)

3.4 week post...I'll be relaxing in mid-June


----------



## CICI24 (Mar 14, 2010)

i'm currently 36 weeks and will cut all of the relaxed ends off by August 5.


----------



## 4evershika (Mar 14, 2010)

4 1/2 weeks..... 11 1/2 to goooo....


----------



## Poopiedo (Mar 14, 2010)

5 weeks post.  I will relax in May.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 14, 2010)

I ended my 11wk stretch today.


----------



## knt1229 (Mar 14, 2010)

63 weeks post. I plan to never relax again.


----------



## Bronxcutie (Mar 14, 2010)

I am 7 weeks post and I have a LOT of new growth.  I was going to go natural but I don't think I can make it.  I am trying to hold out for another three weeks but I just don't know!


----------



## bella♥tia♥marie (Mar 14, 2010)

16 today... 20 more to go


----------



## yasmine913 (Mar 14, 2010)

22 weeks...planning to stick it out for another 3!


----------



## mz. new~new (Mar 14, 2010)

14 weeks post.


----------



## prisytomboy (Mar 14, 2010)

Last touch-up was Dec 24th, currently 11 weeks and 3 days post....stretching with senegalese twist...  would like to stretch until I'm 17-20 weeks post...we shall see.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 14, 2010)

9 weeks of another 15 week stretch


----------



## leigh.hill (Mar 14, 2010)

It will be 13 weeks on wednesday since my last relaxer...going for 15 weeks!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 14, 2010)

13 weeks into a 36 week stretch.......

And time is tickin' away slowly...lol


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Mar 14, 2010)

29 weeks tomorrow. I'm finally done with relaxers and can't wait for a full head of natural hair!


----------



## lala (Mar 14, 2010)

30 weeks with about 5-6" of new growth.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 14, 2010)

29 weeks into a 39 week stretch.
I've got about six inches of new growth.


----------



## Tickin4Gold (Mar 14, 2010)

9 Weeks Post. Wanted to go to 10 but maybe next time. Relaxing this week


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm 12 weeks into an 18 week stretch.  When I get to 18 weeks, I will decide if I am going to try for 26 weeks.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Mar 14, 2010)

29 weeks post Relaxer and 5 weeks post BC


----------



## DarkHair (Mar 14, 2010)

To date I am 12 weeks post. I plan to take it to six months (sew-in).


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 14, 2010)

12, will be 13 on Tuesday. I will be relaxing this upcoming week.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 15, 2010)

Right at this minute? 52 weeks


----------



## BayAreaDream (Mar 15, 2010)

26 Weeks. I have no clue what I'm trying to do. So until i decide i'll keep stretching. Tried to transition last year for 11 months and had a weak moment.


----------



## babayred_86 (Mar 15, 2010)

10.5 weeks hoping to make it to 12


----------



## kami11213 (Mar 15, 2010)

16 this Wed...


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Mar 15, 2010)

44 weeks, only 60 weeks to go!


----------



## yvette (Mar 15, 2010)

I am currently 39 weeks.


----------



## CaliDiamond (Mar 15, 2010)

4 weeks, 1 day. I have 1/2 to 3/4 inch of new growth in some places.
 Taking a multivitamin, ayurveda, and co-washing are my saviors!


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 15, 2010)

29 weeks post right now


----------



## xSweetxCaramelx (Mar 15, 2010)

Is in my siggy.


----------



## LyCall (Mar 15, 2010)

11.5 weeks post now, heading for 14 weeks


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 15, 2010)

3 weeks into a 16-20 month stretch and I normally relax every 12 weeks.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Mar 15, 2010)

Just over 50 weeks


----------



## bkprincesa (Mar 15, 2010)

Currently about 40 weeks post = ) Somewhere around there...Lol.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 15, 2010)

I am 59.5 weeks today and going for 78-88 weeks, maybe even a little longer. I'll see how I feel at 78 weeks then decide.


----------



## sweetpuff (Mar 15, 2010)

about 51 weeks. in braids atm.


----------



## jovan107 (Mar 16, 2010)

Currently 17 weeks. I'm thinking about transitioning or strecthing for 40 weeks. So far my new growth is extremely soft  and I deep condish twice a week.


----------



## Tamrin (Mar 16, 2010)

Its in my siggy.


----------



## guudhair (Mar 16, 2010)

will be 8-weeks post tomorrow


----------



## Blkprincess (Mar 16, 2010)

_I  think I am about 32 weeks post, my last relaxer was about Aug. 9, 2009._


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 16, 2010)

6 weeks as of today.


----------



## StarFish106 (Mar 16, 2010)

As of this coming Friday I will be 73 weeks post.


----------



## magviv (Mar 16, 2010)

Tomorrow will be 2 weeks! I make it to 16 weeks which is the longest I've ever gone!


----------



## polished07 (Mar 16, 2010)

9 wks and counting


----------



## Kellum (Mar 16, 2010)

Almost 14 weeks this weekend.


----------



## indarican (Mar 16, 2010)

2 weeks and 2 days post. trying to go for ten weeks.


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 16, 2010)

Today is my 28th week!


----------



## halee_J (Mar 16, 2010)

11 weeks and counting


----------



## goodmorningruby (Mar 16, 2010)

I might be transitioning. Not sure yet. Damn this indecisiveness.  9 weeks 4 days. I think?


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Mar 17, 2010)

6 weeks 3 days. I want to try stretching for at least 10 (40) months and then texlax with the Linage Texturizer. My last stretch was 22 weeks.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 17, 2010)

*So far I'm 14 weeks and 4 days. I prolly won't relax until sometime in April. This to date is the longest stretch that I have done and it was unplanned. The original plan was to relax at 12 weeks.*


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 25, 2010)

13 weeks post. I am doing a touch up tommorrow. First touch up of 2010.


----------



## lux10023 (Mar 25, 2010)

12 weeks....may wait till next month...not sure...but im scared of my hair lol thats the only reason why...3 months worth of new growth is no joke--lol as soft and coily as it is..its still has a mind of its own--im scared to detangle...


----------



## Day Dreamer (Mar 25, 2010)

I am about nine weeks right now and trying to go a little longer.


----------



## Arian (Mar 25, 2010)

19 weeks tomorrow...


----------



## Lexib (Mar 25, 2010)

36 weeks trying to go for a year


----------



## *CherryPie* (Mar 25, 2010)

Exactly 7 weeks today.


----------



## lovenharmony (Mar 25, 2010)

40 weeks and 2 days  I am transitioning.


----------



## Beaute Noire (Mar 25, 2010)

28 wks and loving it...no plans on relaxing ever again at this point but never say never, right girls? lol


----------



## Eluv (Mar 25, 2010)

6 weeks post with 8 more to go.


----------



## 4evershika (Mar 25, 2010)

6 weeks today


----------



## CaliDiamond (Mar 25, 2010)

Almost 6 weeks. I finally learned how to detangle with conditioner today. I love v05 kiwi lime con!


----------



## dede1129 (Mar 25, 2010)

I am 19 weeks post! So Proud of myself  Trying to cut of all relzed hair and transition completely to natural!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 25, 2010)

11 weeks today!!! I have 4 more to go.


----------



## Heavensent78 (Mar 25, 2010)

7 weeks post tomorrow. I will relax at 8 weeks right before cruise and cousin's wedding.


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll be 12 weeks on saturday...trying to go for 32 :crossfingers:


----------



## augiemoment (Mar 25, 2010)

i'll be 14 weeks next tuesday,  trying to stretch for 32 weeks at least and see if i can push for one more month(at least till i'm done with my MSc programme)


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 25, 2010)

*On Saturday I will be 16 weeks.*


----------



## deusa80 (Mar 25, 2010)

13 weeks on Saturday. I think I'm going to have to cut my stretching down..maybe to 10 weeks or something like that. The longer I stretch the more I find myself trying to get my hair straighter by using my heat, which is not what I really want to do...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Mar 25, 2010)

I lost count lol...I think like 43 weeks erplexed


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Mar 25, 2010)

Around 12 weeks... I think? But it'll all end in about an hour!


----------



## LadyRaider (Mar 25, 2010)

11 MONTHS today! Hooray! I'm FREE!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll be 5 weeks post this Saturday. I'm attempting to stretch to the first Saturday in June which is the 5th.

I'm getting crochet braids on April 3rd and I'll keep them in for a month, I guess. Then wear my hair out for a week or two then crochet braid my hair up again. I'll wear my hair for about a week after that because I heard you shouldn't relax RIGHT after taking braids down, and then I'll relax.

That's the plan at least lol.


----------



## Salsarisma (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm 14 weeks post...12 weeks to go! Trying to stretch w/o weaves or braids. So far, so good!


----------



## Starronda (Mar 25, 2010)

Going on 5 weeks.


----------



## jgreen0579 (Mar 25, 2010)

8 weeks goin for 16 to 20 weeks


----------



## gissellr78 (Mar 25, 2010)

11 weeks I am taking my time to see if i transition


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Mar 25, 2010)

Approximately 31 weeks now


----------



## Aggie (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm exactly 61 weeks post today.


----------



## Liege4421 (Mar 25, 2010)

11 weeks...


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Mar 25, 2010)

8wks going on 16........


----------



## DivaMommy (Mar 25, 2010)

I will be 11 weeks on Sunday.


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 26, 2010)

Almost 5 weeks, thinking about going for 12.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm currently 31 weeks post touch-up. I never thought I'd be able to stretch this long! I'm going to do a rinse/gloss and BKT this weekend.


----------



## AnitaTheLengths (Mar 26, 2010)

13 weeks on Sunday.  That is my texlax due date.  I'm surprised that my new growth has been manageable (no doubt due to the knowledge I've gained here with how to care for natural hair).  I transitioned before and ended up relaxing due to ssk's and breakage so I'm still thinking all natural is not for me but now I wonder.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 26, 2010)

I think I am 28 weeks post this sat. I cant remember anymore.


----------



## crvlngrhair (Mar 26, 2010)

9 weeks.....3 more to go!


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 26, 2010)

Right this minute? 53 weeks post


----------



## buddhas_mom (Mar 26, 2010)

8 weeks post... 4 weeks to go.


----------



## miss stress (Mar 26, 2010)

4weeks post, wanna make it to atlest 14


----------



## chelleyrock (Mar 26, 2010)

67 weeks.


----------



## grow (Mar 26, 2010)

i'm 10 weeks post as of yesterday, but i'm aiming for 16 weeks before my next touch up.


----------



## MummysGirl (Mar 26, 2010)

66 weeks post... transitioning.


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 26, 2010)

approx 16 weeks last relaxer was Nov 25th 2009, stretching for who knows how long.
I made a deal with myself not to relax until I find a job.........and the way my pitiful job search is going who knows how long this stretch will be..........yrs perhaps? lmao!!!!

thank goodness my hair is easy to deal with and with the touch of a round brush and blowdryer on my roots i'm back to sleek hair 

good luck ladies don't forget moisture is key! and great products that give slip.


----------



## kami11213 (Apr 10, 2010)

19 wks...shooting for 1 yr


----------



## bella♥tia♥marie (Apr 10, 2010)

20 weeks tomorrow! i believe this is my longest stretch thus far... 14 weeks remaining.


----------



## guudhair (Apr 10, 2010)

A little over 11 weeks...planned to relax at 12 weeks post but I'm not so sure since Ediese posted her update


----------



## ceebee3 (Apr 10, 2010)

32 weeks, I'm transitioning for the long haul.


----------



## kyla (Apr 10, 2010)

I am 2 weeks today, heading for a 20 week stretch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2010)

1 Week and 1 Day.

Going for 14-15 week stretch....


----------



## Kellum (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm almost 1 day post. I will be stretching no longer than 13 weeks from now on.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 10, 2010)

I am 63 weeks and 2 days post my last relaxer, going for 88 weeks minimum.


----------



## Minty (Apr 10, 2010)

2 days post after a 19 week stretch/transition attempt. Just sticking to what works now.


----------



## nymane (Apr 10, 2010)

7 weeks post...12 more weeks to go


----------



## Jazzlyric (Apr 10, 2010)

31 weeks and counting


----------



## trendsetta25 (Apr 10, 2010)

first i would like to say that i'm not transitioning and secondly i'm 26  weeks post!

PS...i might have replied in this thread before


----------



## SouthernStunner (Apr 11, 2010)

I am currently 28 weeks 1 day post going for 59 weeks.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm 5 weeks post.


----------



## blaque_syren (Apr 11, 2010)

17 weeks and still goin' strong lol, I'm a first timer, so this is pretty big


----------



## Poopiedo (Apr 11, 2010)

9 weeks post, 7 more to go. I've never stretched longer than 12 weeks.  

Cowashing, good conditioners, my steamer and my jheri juice makes stretching easier for me.


----------



## polished07 (Apr 11, 2010)

13 wks post and counting Idk when Im gonna get my next relaxer because Im wearing sew-ins back to back maybe in June


----------



## LushLox (Apr 11, 2010)

4 months post, two months to go!! Coping fine with it at the moment.  The scarf is my saviour!!!


----------



## AMAKA127 (Apr 11, 2010)

I am 10 weeks post relaxer! im attempting to stretch this whole summer and just "weave it up" .......... hopefully that will go well with lots of protein


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 11, 2010)

16 weeks and transitioning


----------



## Americka (Apr 11, 2010)

4 weeks post as of Monday...will relax at 10 to 12 weeks!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 11, 2010)

5 weeks. I think I will go up to at least 10 weeks.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 11, 2010)

Heading into my 18th week.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 11, 2010)

10 weeks post as of tomorrow.


----------



## MissB (Apr 11, 2010)

1 day post after 8 weeks.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Apr 11, 2010)

Hmmm...13 weeks and 2 days. I'm taking a guess.


----------



## ms.swayne (Apr 11, 2010)

14 weeks and counting


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Apr 11, 2010)

43 weeks post!


----------



## jovan787 (Apr 11, 2010)

34.............LT transitioner


----------



## 4evershika (Apr 11, 2010)

8 weeks, 3 days... 7 weeks, 4 days to go until my goal of 16 weeks (might be stretching longer though!)


----------



## Brittanie87 (Apr 11, 2010)

11 weeks into a 20 week stretch.


----------



## merilusmims (Apr 11, 2010)

7 wks in to 16 week stretch


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Apr 11, 2010)

8 weeks into a 14 wk stretch


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 12, 2010)

4 weeks post into a 13/14 week stretch.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 12, 2010)

love.akihsoy said:


> 8 weeks, 3 days... 7 weeks, *4 days to go until my goal of 16 weeks* (might be stretching longer though!)


 
Me too! This is becoming fun. I haven't stetched this long since I was transitioning  wanna see how long I can hold out LOL


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 12, 2010)

13 weeks (14 this Thursday) out of 17 weeks.


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 12, 2010)

This week makes week number 57


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 12, 2010)

1 wk! not sure the next time i will be relaxing probably beg of june.


----------



## Jewell (Apr 12, 2010)

Will be *38 weeks post* texlaxer this Thursday, April 15, 2010 (transitioning, no BC). 10 months (May 22, 2010) will be the longest I've EVER gone without a chemical application (BC'd in June 08 at 9 mos).  I'm very proud of myself, but won't celebrate until I hit 10 mos...then 12 mos in July.


----------



## CICI24 (Apr 13, 2010)

I am currently 40 weeks post relaxer


----------



## nestlequik (Apr 13, 2010)

10 LONG weeks.  

I'm strongly thinking about transitioning.  Any advice about breakage would be great.


----------



## Sondice (Apr 15, 2010)

Right now Im week 12 into a 16-18 week stretch. My longest ever. I resisting the urge to relax, I just bought everything I need to take care of my hair @ home and Im soooooooooooooooooooo tempted to relax. Fighting the urge though. I know my hair will thank me. Im graduating in May so I want to have a fresh relaxer for the ceremony. I can be strong :crossfingers:


----------



## grow (Apr 17, 2010)

i'm currently 13 weeks and 2 days post and planning to stretch until 16 weeks!

that will be the longest i've EVER stretched!

i used to run to the perm after just 8 weeks, now, i'm not even sure if i'm going to WANT to perm after 16 weeks, lol!

i've gotten used to my baggied bun and its simplicity....now i like it!

but i will have to touch up 16 weeks post because of important dates which need straight hair.

ok, next year, i'm planning to go 20 weeks! then 24......


----------



## esi.adokowa (Apr 17, 2010)

week 35 out of 39.
the end is in sight..


----------



## knt1229 (Apr 17, 2010)

Long term transitioner will be exactly 68 weeks post on 4/20/10.


----------



## aymone (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm around 5 to 6 weeks. I'm trying to go for 24 weeks, but I find dealing with new growth harder as the hair gets longer at least for me. But I got some great combs from Hairsense.com so they help a lot with detangling.


----------



## aymone (Apr 17, 2010)

Dear KNT129,

how did you manage your new growth during such a long stretch. Please share your wisdom over here.


----------



## danysedai (Apr 17, 2010)

13 weeks, my hairdresser is in the DR for her yearly vacation and this is when my hair thrives lol. I'm rollersetting every weekend,flat ironing roots slightly and pincurling. My edges broke off a year and 1/2 ago and they are growing but with the new growth and the breakage it doesn't look good. I use coconut oil and fantasia gel to slick them back when I wear my banana clip.


----------



## Amerie123 (Apr 17, 2010)

43 weeks post


----------



## FocusLady (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm two weeks post. I will be relaxing the first weekend in July; 12 wks post. I may go longer.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm 13 weeks post as of yesterday.


----------



## naturalpride (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm 8 weeks post and plan to relax a 12 weeks post.


----------



## knt1229 (Apr 17, 2010)

aymone said:


> Dear KNT129,
> 
> how did you manage your new growth during such a long stretch. Please share your wisdom over here.


 
My NG was extremely dry and needed extra TLC.

In the beginning of my transition, the first 9.5-10 months, I co-washed once a week and deep conditioned for an hour twice a week, and I would do hot oil treatments as a pre-poo once a week with coconut and castor oil and shampooed once a week. I also did protein treatments with egg every other week. I kept my hair moisturized and sealed with oil. Eventually, it became soft and manageable. I styled it by doing air dried rollersets. 

Now that most of my hair is natural I still co-wash once a week and shampoo once a week. I keep it moisturized with S-curl or Care Free Curl Gold. My hair is soft, moisturized and manageable. Now that my moisture level is up I don't deep condition as much as I used to. I still deep condition and do protein treatments just not as often.

It took alot of work but it was worth it. I don't have any breakage, splits or damage and aside from a few bumps in the road with styling and finding good moisturizers it hasn't been that bad.


----------



## Kellum (Apr 17, 2010)

I am now 1 week post, 12 more weeks to go.


----------



## lapyramid (Apr 18, 2010)

I am currently 15 weeks post and loving my natural hair texture.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Apr 18, 2010)

About 92 weeks post - i'm transitioning...have i posted here before lol


----------



## dede1129 (Apr 18, 2010)

I am exactly 22 week post relaxer today! I am soo excited! This transition is not as difficult as I thought thanks to my protective styles! Looking forward to being 100% natural!


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf (Apr 18, 2010)

I am nine (9) wks and this is my first time I am doing this so I know it will be hard for me. My new growth is like OMG I am reading and retaining all the information I can get. I am trying to make it to July 5th.


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 18, 2010)

Checking in at 58 weeks post!


----------



## chely 77 (Apr 18, 2010)

14 months post too afraid to do a b/c


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2010)

FocusLady said:


> I'm two weeks post. I will be relaxing the first weekend in July; 12 wks post. I may go longer.


 
Same.  Going into my 3rd week Post.


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 18, 2010)

8 weeks post....


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 18, 2010)

7 weeks, 12 week stretch.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 18, 2010)

I will be 65 weeks (approx. 15 months) post on Thursday coming.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 18, 2010)

I am 13 wks post...it has been VERY hard because my hair is thick and I have alot of newgrowth. This is my longest stetch ever...not really something that was planned. I just have been so busy that my hair is the last thing on my mind, hence the the time frame. I have been experiencing alot of tangles...I washed my hair before yesterday and I spent almost two hours on just detangling my hair, it was a nightmare. I had alot of breakage...sometimes I just don't want to deal with my hair PERIOD because it can be so overwhelming and tedious, especially during this stretch.


----------



## Toy (Apr 18, 2010)

3 wks post going for 12 wks.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm 39 weeks post and don't plan on relaxing again...trying to make it 'til November.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 18, 2010)

14 out of the 17 weeks post


----------



## ladylina (Apr 18, 2010)

I am 11 weeks, I am going to relax in May sometime cause I am going on vacation to the south and want to show up with freshly relaxed hair lol.


----------



## Black Barbie (Apr 18, 2010)

At this time I am four weeks. Is it good to stretch relaxers? Can someone tell me what is best for the hair?


----------



## Arian (Apr 18, 2010)

Black Barbie said:


> At this time I am four weeks. Is it good to stretch relaxers? Can someone tell me what is best for the hair?


 


WELCOME!  It is the general consensus of the board that stretching relaxers is healthy for the hair b/c it is less likely that you will experience overprocessing since you will have a lot more new growth...also less exposure to chemicals...but of course, you must do what is best for your hair!  Hope that helps a little...


----------



## Arian (Apr 18, 2010)

Whoops....  24 weeks post...


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, what Bamabeauty said.  If you plan to stretch for long periods of time though, you have to know how to take care of the line of demarcation (relaxed hair storps and new growth starts) as well or you can expierience some major breakage.



Black Barbie said:


> At this time I am four weeks. Is it good to stretch relaxers? Can someone tell me what is best for the hair?


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Apr 18, 2010)

11 weeks post. Im trying to stretch for a year. My last stretch was 22 weeks.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 19, 2010)

17 weeks post, 7 weeks to go.  I just sprayed my NG liberally with Wave Nouveau and moisturised and sealed the lengths and put my scarf on. It's quite heavy moisturising but I feel I need to do it to ensure I don't get any dryness and breakage. I'm bunning now more or less completely now until I touch up and trying to keep the manipulation as low as possible.


----------



## chrstndiva (Apr 19, 2010)

4 weeks post, at least 8 more weeks to go.


----------



## chocolatesis (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm 9 weeks into a 12-week stretch. Thank goodness baking soda makes my new growth so soft. I just wish I had *more* new growth.


----------



## nestlequik (Apr 21, 2010)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I am 13 wks post...it has been VERY hard because my hair is thick and I have alot of newgrowth. This is my longest stetch ever...not really something that was planned. I just have been so busy that my hair is the last thing on my mind, hence the the time frame. I have been experiencing alot of tangles...I washed my hair before yesterday and I spent almost two hours on just detangling my hair, it was a nightmare. I had alot of breakage...sometimes I just don't want to deal with my hair PERIOD because it can be so overwhelming and tedious, especially during this stretch.


 

I feel your pain flygirll2. I have about an inch of new growth and after my bkt I've experienced a lot of shedding, tangles, and breakage.  I felt so frustrated!     On top of that, my hair is on the dry side. But now that the shedding has subsided a bit, I tried Nexxus Emergencie as a last resort before cutting it off and surprisingly it helped with the breakage! 

My hair is definitly sensitive to protein, so I pre pooed with olive oil and WGO, then put the Nexxus in my hair and followed the directions.  Then I followed it up with a deep conditioner (Ion Extreme Moisture Nurturing Creme- it's okay) and then conditioned it again with Pantene R&N conditioner. Then I pulled out my curlformers (I really liked them) and used HH Long Term Relationship leave in mixed with a little WGO. My hair came out really soft but most importantly my new growth was soft too.

Everyone is right about how moisturizing is important, (and I'm not huge on moisturizing and sealing every night, but I'm trying to make it a habit. But also I've noticed if I can get my new growth moisturized when I'm about to set it (with rollers, etc) then I'm pretty good for the rest of the week. So far through my hair ups and downs (dominican conditioners, ayurvedic oils, new growth issues) finding the right conditioner and leave in is important in keeping your new growth healthy.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Apr 21, 2010)

9 weeks post out of 15-20 weeks. We'll see how it goes. I normally stretch for 12 weeks at a time.


----------



## Smartlady1972 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm 5 1/2 weeks post relaxer and going for 16 weeks.  I've done a 14 week stretch before, so an extra 2 weeks shouldn't hurt.  Bunning all the way.


----------



## chocolatesis (Apr 21, 2010)

nestlequik said:


> I feel your pain flygirll2. I have about an inch of new growth and after my bkt I've experienced a lot of shedding, tangles, and breakage. I felt so frustrated!  On top of that, my hair is on the dry side. But now that the shedding has subsided a bit, I tried Nexxus Emergencie as a last resort before cutting it off and surprisingly it helped with the breakage!
> 
> My hair is definitly sensitive to protein, so I pre pooed with olive oil and WGO, then put the Nexxus in my hair and followed the directions. Then I followed it up with a deep conditioner (Ion Extreme Moisture Nurturing Creme- it's okay) and then conditioned it again with Pantene R&N conditioner. Then I pulled out my curlformers (I really liked them) and used HH Long Term Relationship leave in mixed with a little WGO. My hair came out really soft but most importantly my new growth was soft too.
> 
> Everyone is right about how moisturizing is important, (and I'm not huge on moisturizing and sealing every night, but I'm trying to make it a habit. But also I've noticed if I can get my new growth moisturized when I'm about to set it (with rollers, etc) then I'm pretty good for the rest of the week. So far through my hair ups and downs (dominican conditioners, ayurvedic oils, new growth issues) finding the right conditioner and leave in is important in keeping your new growth healthy.


 

You should wash your hair with baking soda and water, or do a baking soda & conditioner wash. Without baking soda & conditioner washes I don't think I would be able to stretch to 12 weeks.


----------



## MiWay (Apr 21, 2010)

40 weeks post...trying to go au naturale.


----------



## healthyhair2 (Apr 22, 2010)

I am 23 weeks into my transition. I am enjoying it so far and my hair has not been breaking


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 22, 2010)

Checking in at 58 weeks post


----------



## blackindia07 (Apr 22, 2010)

I am 16 weeks post today.  Dont have a specific time frame.  I will go as long as I can.  So far so good though!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 22, 2010)

15 weeks today out of 17 weeks


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 22, 2010)

8 weeks post relaxer.  I thought I'd stretch for 12 weeks, but I think I may go longer (16+) since my hair is behaving so nicely.


----------



## grow (Apr 22, 2010)

i'm 14 weeks and counting!

i'm going to 16 weeks but might have to stretch it a week longer because i want to trim with freshly permed hair and i'm waiting for the moon...lol!

yes, since coming here, i've not only learned how to stretch my perms effectively and efficiently, but i've also learned how to cut my hair according to the moon's place in the sky! hahaha, never thought it would happen....!


----------



## Mrs. J (Apr 22, 2010)

16 weeks....1 more to go!!!


----------



## ceebee3 (Apr 22, 2010)

35 weeks now, I'm transitioning for a long time.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 22, 2010)

nestlequik said:


> I feel your pain flygirll2. I have about an inch of new growth and after my bkt I've experienced a lot of shedding, tangles, and breakage. I felt so frustrated!  On top of that, my hair is on the dry side. But now that the shedding has subsided a bit, I tried Nexxus Emergencie as a last resort before cutting it off and surprisingly it helped with the breakage!
> 
> My hair is definitly sensitive to protein, so I pre pooed with olive oil and WGO, then put the Nexxus in my hair and followed the directions. Then I followed it up with a deep conditioner (Ion Extreme Moisture Nurturing Creme- it's okay) and then conditioned it again with Pantene R&N conditioner. Then I pulled out my curlformers (I really liked them) and used HH Long Term Relationship leave in mixed with a little WGO. My hair came out really soft but most importantly my new growth was soft too.
> 
> Everyone is right about how moisturizing is important, (and I'm not huge on moisturizing and sealing every night, but I'm trying to make it a habit. But also I've noticed if I can get my new growth moisturized when I'm about to set it (with rollers, etc) then I'm pretty good for the rest of the week. So far through my hair ups and downs (dominican conditioners, ayurvedic oils, new growth issues) finding the right conditioner and leave in is important in keeping your new growth healthy.


 

Yea right now my main problem is moisture...it feels like no matter what I put in my hair, My hair is dry as the desert.nono:


----------



## drappedup (Apr 22, 2010)

16 weeks. I don't plan on relaxing anymore, though. I'm through.


----------



## ilah (Apr 22, 2010)

Currently 28 weeks post. Trying to get to that 52 week mark then chop, chop, chop yall.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Apr 22, 2010)

Almost 15 weeks??


----------



## luvn_life (Apr 22, 2010)

53 weeks and 5 days!!! YAY!!! Never would of made iiiitttt... LoL


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Apr 23, 2010)

Week 17 into my planned 18 week stretch.  Appointment made for touch up texlax and dusting next Saturday.


----------



## HairSupremacy (Apr 23, 2010)

25 weeks.  I do not know why, but I have been holding out for a while, and I do not know when I will get my next relaxer.  I like the increased thickness stretching is giving me.  It depends on how tough my hair becomes to manage throughout.  Relaxing in May has crept into my mind.  Also flat ironing has become an idea.  It seems I am too undecided and I may extend my stretch into the month of May...  I have a small crush on natural hair, so we will see...


----------



## Arian (Apr 23, 2010)

As of today, 24 weeks...(6 months)


----------



## Sha76 (Apr 23, 2010)

11 week. Not sure when I will do it again.  My longest is 7 months.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (May 2, 2010)

12 weeks post!! Aiming for 24 weeks. Im half way there!


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 2, 2010)

8 weeks post.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 2, 2010)

Checking in at 60 weeks post


----------



## HarySituation (May 2, 2010)

see siggy vvvv


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 7, 2010)

7 weeks into a 14 week stretch.


----------



## Ijanei (May 7, 2010)

almost at 9 weeks. Dont know when or if I'm going to relax soooo...I will just keep adding up the weeks


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 7, 2010)

1 week, LOL.....

I relaxed last Friday after a 20 week stretch.  I'm going for another 20 weeks at the minimum, or 24 weeks at the max this go round.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 7, 2010)

44 weeks I'm transitioning


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 7, 2010)

9 weeks post today! :woohoo:


----------



## toyas08 (May 7, 2010)

I'm 32 weeks post, I don't think I'm getting one any time soon.


----------



## 4evershika (May 7, 2010)

12 weeks... getting to the point where I'm not fighting the NG anymore, I'm embracing it!


----------



## Alta Angel (May 7, 2010)

50 weeks!!  6 more months to go...


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 7, 2010)

5 wks..I feel like I have no new growth =( I hope it will be more obvs by week 8.


----------



## irsgirl (May 7, 2010)

I am 16 weeks post full relaxer and only 4 weeks post texlax. I did a texlax at 12 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2010)

5 Weeks today!  Plan to Relax 4th of July Weekend!  YAY!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 7, 2010)

15wks and 2 days (LOL)


----------



## Toy (May 7, 2010)

6 wks and 2 days.


----------



## gcchick_07 (May 7, 2010)

20. phew. hahaha.


----------



## scooby's wife (May 7, 2010)

41 weeks on a 1 year stretch.......


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 8, 2010)

16weeks 5 days.... I'm transitioning


----------



## baddison (May 8, 2010)

Today is week 7 on my way to 13weeks.  NG is no joke...but I'm happy I got some...LOL!!


----------



## beans4reezy (May 8, 2010)

Checking in at 61 weeks. How many weeks left? Not sure...


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (May 8, 2010)

14 weeks and 5 days trying to make it to my first ever 16 week stretch!


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 8, 2010)

im heading into 9wks!!!


----------



## indiangirl313 (May 8, 2010)

As of yesterday, I am at 12 weeks, going for at least 20 weeks, however the goal is 24 weeks!!  12 weeks to go........somebody pleeeeezzze pray for me!


----------



## bless57 (May 8, 2010)

12 weeks into a 26 week stretch


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf (May 8, 2010)

13 weeks planning to go till 25th June taking it slowly that will be like 20wks stretch my first time ever stretching. My NG stop fighting with me because it realize who is boss for now. We will see what happens in another 4wks. HHG Ladies.....


----------



## Bublin (May 8, 2010)

Almost 10 months - i'm not counting in weeks anymore.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 8, 2010)

I'm 2 days post. I stretched for 8 weeks.


----------



## Salsarisma (May 8, 2010)

20 weeks and three days!!!


----------



## Nyssa28 (May 9, 2010)

I'm 9 weeks, reaching for 12.


----------



## Alisha865 (May 9, 2010)

24 weeks in a 26 week stretch!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 9, 2010)

5 weeks into an 18 week stretch...(fingers crossed, first time trying this)


----------



## Aggie (May 10, 2010)

Currently at 67.5 weeks post my last relaxer, lol. Yeah, I'm still gonna be posting in here.


----------



## TokyoReina (May 11, 2010)

13 weeks...and I'm contemplating going natural or doing a long term stretch.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (May 11, 2010)

10 going on 11.  I'll see what my hair wants to do, but touch up @ 13-16 weeks.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (May 11, 2010)

5 weeks coming up on 6 this thursday! I plan to stretch for about 104 more weeks  because I'm transitioning 

At the end up summer I'll probably do a mini-chop and cut at least 3 inches off. I can't decide if I want to do tree braids or if I want to just get my regular box braids. . .? The tree braids would be so easy to do though. . sigh. Plus I hate taking down box braids and I feel like I'm ready for a change. . .


----------



## MummysGirl (May 11, 2010)

72 weeks post... still transitioning


MummysGirl said:


> 66 weeks post... transitioning.


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (May 11, 2010)

Just one week


----------



## Ijanei (May 11, 2010)

9 weeks idk how long I'm going for yet


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 11, 2010)

17 weeks 1 day


----------



## princessdi (May 11, 2010)

I'm six weeks post and am due to relax in August.


----------



## Aria-Selene (May 11, 2010)

82 weeks lol


----------



## Arian (May 11, 2010)

28 weeks...feel like it's been forever...I'm transitioning...hair is driving me crazy...can't decide whether to chop at 12, 15, or 18 months...


----------



## **SaSSy** (May 11, 2010)

Today makes exactly makes 12 weeks into my transitioning


----------



## ellehair (May 11, 2010)

9 weeks, going for 11 or 12


----------



## Prudent1 (May 11, 2010)

Around 4 weeks I think. I will texlax again in August or later depending on how I feel. Or I may just go ahead and transition. If I do texlax it will be no more than every 16-20 weeks now that I know what to do with my hair.


----------



## GodsPromises (May 11, 2010)

32 weeks and counting. Transitioning


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland (May 11, 2010)

Have not had a texturizer/relaxer since January 15, 2010. So far so good!! Yay me!!!


----------



## fivetimestwo (May 11, 2010)

curvycurly78 said:


> I'm 39 weeks post and don't plan on relaxing again...trying to make it 'til November.




I'm now hanging out at 42 weeks post and I'm still having a pretty stress-free transition...just trying to keep my ends healthy. I can't believe I'm so close to one year post.


----------



## LushLox (May 16, 2010)

20 weeks post, not long to go now!


----------



## belldandy (May 16, 2010)

four weeks post


----------



## beans4reezy (May 16, 2010)

Checkin' in at 62 weeks post


----------



## miss_cheveious (May 16, 2010)

It seems a lot of people that go for over 36 weeks end up transitioning. I'm currently at 10 weeks, aiming for 16 so end of june so I dnt have to stretch that long for my 21st birthday in October. Probably gonna end up running back to weave


----------



## miss_cheveious (May 16, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> 20 weeks post, not long to go now!


How long you going for Cream Tee?


----------



## kami11213 (May 16, 2010)

24 wks.....


----------



## LushLox (May 16, 2010)

miss_cheveious said:


> How long you going for Cream Tee?



At least another four weeks.


----------



## miss_cheveious (May 16, 2010)

Ooh good luck! I'm hoping I dn't find this 16 weeks too much of a challenge..


----------



## taz007 (May 16, 2010)

I am a couple of days shy of 9 weeks and I am so READY to relax this hair!


----------



## nymane (May 16, 2010)

12.4 weeks post...I'll relax at 20 weeks


----------



## Ese88 (May 16, 2010)

29 weeks post


----------



## Brittanie87 (May 16, 2010)

16 weeks, going for 20 this time


----------



## Poopiedo (May 16, 2010)

2 weeks post. I will relax at 12 weeks.


----------



## NIN4eva (May 16, 2010)

I'm a little over 3 weeks. My NG is making it's appearance. I'm going for 12. It should be easy now that the humidity is here. 
: )


----------



## Prayin4FullWL2012 (May 18, 2010)

I'll be 8 months post on Saturday. I don't know how long I will go, but I want to go for 1 year this is the longest that I have strecthed my relaxer. I am loving the curls and avoiding the declamation line by wearing wigs with cornrows undereth. I was always wearing a slik scarf at night, now I will start bagging again. And sleeping with a du-rag over the plastic and a slik pillow case. I am taking my vitamin and will be spraying my hair as needed. I use Mizani mosturizer but, it's expensive so I will go back to ORS olive oil.


----------



## miami74 (May 18, 2010)

I am 7 weeks post.  I plan on transitioning to natural, so no more relaxers for me!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (May 18, 2010)

1 week post of a 17 week stretch!


----------



## halee_J (May 18, 2010)

Tomorrow makes 19 weeks! :superbanana:


----------



## Fab_Nikki (May 18, 2010)

27 weeks into my transition.  Woot woot!!!!


----------



## brown_skin_poppin (May 18, 2010)

20 weeks post relaxer on thursday, yay longest previous stretch was 11 weeks


----------



## BronxMyth (May 18, 2010)

Zero............


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (May 18, 2010)

47


----------



## KinkyGenius (May 18, 2010)

13 weeks this Saturday. I know I will be relaxing, just don't know when yet. Just gonna kinda keep going until it's unmanageable. I typically do 12 week stretches at a time, so my NG isn't problematic for me right now at all.


----------



## Nyssa28 (May 19, 2010)

I am 10 weeks post, hoping to stretch for five more.


----------



## shasha8685 (May 19, 2010)

It will be 14 weeks this Saturday.

Since my hair will be braided up for the summer, I don't think I will be relaxing until late August/early September.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 19, 2010)

7 wks and next wknd I will be getting a relaxer.


----------



## Ese88 (May 19, 2010)

ill be 30 weeks post on friday


----------



## Eluv (May 19, 2010)

14 weeks and still counting.  I planned on getting a relaxer at 20 weeks post but I think I'm going to see how long I can go. 

So far I haven't experience any breakage. I DC twice a week and bun.  I also fell in love with a new hair toy, hair/chop sticks.


----------



## chasturner84 (May 19, 2010)

Only 3.5  weeks! I started working out and changed my diet about the same time as my last relaxer and my ng looks like I'm about 6-8 weeks...or maybe it's the beginning of a growth spurt? Either way, I'm getting a little nervous about doing my normal 16 week stretch...not sure what I'll be working with by the time August rolls around .


----------



## 4evershika (May 19, 2010)

14 weeks tomorrow... 6 more weeks to go...


----------



## taz007 (May 19, 2010)

10 hours post 

It was getting rough there!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (May 20, 2010)

16 weeks post this Saturday..going for 24!!


----------



## ChcolatAquarius (May 20, 2010)

Tomorrow makes 18 weeks! The longest I have stretched in my journey. Im torn because my NG is giving me a run for my money but I love seeing my natural hair. I think Im gonna wait til week 20 and then relax.


----------



## baddison (May 20, 2010)

This saturday will be 9 weeks post on my way to my standard 13weeks.


----------



## carolinetwin (Jun 6, 2010)

27 weeks post into transition...possibly


----------



## Lexib (Jun 6, 2010)

*50*!!!!!! 

Neverrrrr thought I'd be able to make it this far and honestly have no idea what I'm going to do once I hit my one year goal...erplexed


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 6, 2010)

9 weeks.....


----------



## halee_J (Jun 6, 2010)

21 weeks and counting...thinking of transitioning...


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jun 6, 2010)

this week Im 13wks post.


----------



## 4evershika (Jun 6, 2010)

16.5 weeks post.... 7.5 weeks to go...!


----------



## Bosslady1 (Jun 6, 2010)

17 or 18. Might relax today.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 6, 2010)

39 weeks now and in braids


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Jun 6, 2010)

I believe I'm about 78 weeks post.  I have cut off most of my relaxed ends but I still have a few in the front that need to go.


----------



## Poopiedo (Jun 6, 2010)

5 weeks post...will relax at 12.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 6, 2010)

11 weeks into a 13 week stretch.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jun 6, 2010)

18 weeks into a 24 week stretch


----------



## CurlTalk (Jun 6, 2010)

43 weeks now...


----------



## kami11213 (Jun 6, 2010)

going on 26 wks


----------



## onyx3473 (Jun 6, 2010)

My stylist stretches me for 12 weeks. I think she would go a bit longer but at week 10, I start to make my wheel "squeak"...lol. I appreciate her efforts because I would not go any longer than 8 on my own.


----------



## Ese88 (Jun 6, 2010)

32 weeks post


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 6, 2010)

I am currently 10.5 weeks post.. Not sure how long I going..


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jun 6, 2010)

6 weeks post this Tuesday and a long, long wayz to go...


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jun 6, 2010)

4 weeks of a 15-week stretch


----------



## Eluv (Jun 6, 2010)

I will be 17 weeks post in two days.  I fell off my protein treatments and got a reality check last week but after that my hair is back in great shape; no breakage and no excessive shedding.


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Jun 6, 2010)

tomorrow will be 6 months ...


----------



## Nova (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm 4 weeks, shooting for a 12-wk. stretch.


----------



## dinanicole (Jun 7, 2010)

I am 4 weeks post. I'm stretching till aug 31st


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Jun 7, 2010)

Going on 16 weeks. Not sure when I'm stopping either!


----------



## jazzypha85 (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm finally 52 weeks post. I still have permed ends mostly on the sides and back since I'm growing out layers.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jun 7, 2010)

4 weeks but 5 on June 10th.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm 21 weeks post today (5 months)


----------



## Aggie (Jun 7, 2010)

I am 71.5 weeks post my last relaxer today.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm about 49 weeks post and I am starting to get the urge to chop...I straightened today and those relaxed ends looked so sad I had to wear my hair up


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 7, 2010)

umm 1 1/2 week


----------



## GeauXavi (Jun 7, 2010)

17.5


----------



## mzbrown (Jun 7, 2010)

I am 12 weeks into a 16 week stretch, this is my third time stretching. It gets easier and easier each time.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 7, 2010)

65 weeks in


----------



## Lady Slim (Jun 7, 2010)

9 weeks!!!!  more weeks to go!!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 7, 2010)

48 wks post. (time sure goes by fast)


----------



## IWantCurlyHair (Jun 7, 2010)

24 wks. I was transitioning but I dont think I can take this anymore. Im ready to wear my hair down again.


----------



## prophetesshope (Jun 8, 2010)

24 weeks and counting think i am going to texlax in july


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Jun 8, 2010)

20 weeks post going for 52. At that point I'll will decide if I'm going to chop and go completely natural or relax. Right now I'm leaning towards going natural because I'm itching to work with my texture. I also want to redeem the time I tried to go natural when I was a teenager and miserably failed. With all this knowledge now I have hope.


----------



## MSLONG (Jun 8, 2010)

5 weeks..trying to stretch until 12.


----------



## candigyrl0830 (Jun 8, 2010)

24 weeks and counting...


----------



## Simply_elle (Jun 8, 2010)

7?...8....9!!!!?? Thats it?!!!?

Hmph However If I made it this far might as well gwon on and just transtioion


----------



## Tangie (Jun 8, 2010)

10 1/2 weeks. Probably relaxing next week. Or I may get it braided. Haven't decided.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jun 8, 2010)

15 weeks post, going for 20 weeks I do believe.


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm 12 weeks post and been in braids for the past 2 weeks.  I hope to keep the braids in 4-6 more weeks and get them redone for another 2 months.  That will put me at 24-26 weeks post.  At that time, I will evaluate if I want to relax or transition.

Are there any LHCFers that transitioned without a BC from near apl relaxed hair?  The sound of it is not appealing, but I somehow feel it may be the best move for me.  Any advice is appreciated...


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Jun 8, 2010)

30 weeks and 3 days post & transitioning. Trying to hold out to my year anniversary in 4 months but everyday I wanna B.C.


----------



## malibu4590 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm 27 months post relaxer and transitioning. No itch to BC at all.


----------



## ilah (Jun 8, 2010)

Currently 32 weeks  and counting...


----------



## Jewell (Jun 8, 2010)

about 38 wks post...almost 10 full months into transition.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 8, 2010)

(double post) DELETE


----------



## divachyk (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm new at strectching. Right now I'm 7 weeks. Shooting for 8 or 9 weeks this time and 10 weeks next time. I will keep stretching until I figure out what (the # of weeks) works.


----------



## Majestye (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm 12 weeks post-relaxer as of yesterday! Not planning to BC, using the weave and leave it alone method!


----------



## 4evershika (Jun 10, 2010)

17 weeks post =)

7 weeks left =(


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 17, 2010)

12 weeks post 
3 weeks left.

Was going for 12 weeks decided to go for 15 weeks.


----------



## divinefavor (Jun 17, 2010)

I am currently 26 weeks and 5 days.  I will be 27 weeks on Saturday.  I am transitioning and will assess my hair at the 12 month mark (December 5th) to determine if I will continue to transition to 18 months or do the BC.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm 8 weeks post and don't plan on getting a perm until another 3 months so around September/October....wish me luck.


----------



## Solitude (Jun 17, 2010)

22 weeks!!!


----------



## DrC (Jun 17, 2010)

36 weeks 5 days


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 17, 2010)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> I'm 8 weeks post and don't plan on getting a perm until another 3 months so around September/October....wish me luck.


 
Same for me, but I'm considering transitioning


----------



## merilusmims (Jun 17, 2010)

Im 7 weeks post heading for my first 15 wk stretch


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jun 17, 2010)

17 weeks this Saturday


----------



## divachyk (Jun 17, 2010)

8 tomorrow, trying for 10. this is my 1st stretch.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Jun 17, 2010)

1 day  just ended a 12 week stretch


----------



## bella♥tia♥marie (Jun 17, 2010)

9 weeks... going for 17 more.


----------



## Poopiedo (Jun 17, 2010)

7 weeks post, stretching for 12.


----------



## gottabme247 (Jun 17, 2010)

7 weeks..stretching for 12 or more


----------



## DivaMommy (Jun 17, 2010)

11 weeks, stretching for as long as I can go.


----------



## 4evershika (Jun 18, 2010)

18 weeks.... don't know if I'm stretching to the end of this month or next month...


----------



## Missbernice (Jun 18, 2010)

7 weeks, I'm hanging in there!


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 18, 2010)

going on 4 weeks...just 100 more to goerplexed


----------



## shadylane21 (Jun 18, 2010)

I was just trying to figure this out cuz I lost track, but I belive it's between 20-24 weeks! I am not really trying, but I have been rocking my wigs and lovin the ability to change styles or colors at the drop of a dime without damaging my own hair. I had an itch to relax last week and still have it! I have a bucket of creamy crack sitting atop my closet, but when I do get it done I want to get pampered and go to a stylist sooooooo it will probably be another month or so maybe longer, who knows!


----------



## BGT (Jun 18, 2010)

11 weeks. Ending my stretch tomorrow.


----------



## sheedahp (Jun 18, 2010)

I am ending my 3 months tomorrow.  My new stylists doesnt bone straight my hair and every since ive been going to her I am able to stretch my relaxers, i can go longer but Im noticing some breakage and I dont know if it has to do with different textures I have going on so Im just gonna get my relaxer and see, I would like to see how long I could go though.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 18, 2010)

9.5weeks of 15!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 18, 2010)

66 weeks in


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jun 18, 2010)

6 weeks...and depending on if I get braids or quickweave cap I may go longer then my 12 week stretch.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Jun 18, 2010)

12 weeks of 104


----------



## danibot (Jun 18, 2010)

14 weeks.  I'm seeing lots of shedding so this insanity ends tomorrow!


----------



## nymane (Jun 18, 2010)

17 weeks...4 more to go


----------



## SweetTea (Jun 18, 2010)

Just a few days away from 14 weeks post. Deciding if I'm transitioning again or if I will texlax in August.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2010)

10/11 Weeks Post.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 18, 2010)

13 weeks in. or 3 months! Yay milestone! lol. 

About 65 more weeks to go...


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Jun 18, 2010)

6 weeks, stretching till 10-14


----------



## Aggie (Jun 18, 2010)

I am 73 weeks post my last relaxer. Just keeping up with the time of my last relaxer, lol. I'll be 17 months post exactly in 4 days - June 22nd.


----------



## miami74 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm 10 weeks post relaxer and will not be relaxing anymore


----------



## Aggie (Jun 18, 2010)

miami74 said:


> I'm 10 weeks post relaxer and will not be relaxing anymore


 
Whoa, really? Good luck with your transitionmiami74.


----------



## Kiki28 (Jun 18, 2010)

4 weeks! I want to try for 10 weeks, the longest I've ever gone is 8. I used to relax at 4 - 6 weeks. I'm a newbie and in awe of the long term stretchers- maybe someday I'll get there


----------



## kami11213 (Jun 18, 2010)

28 wks post


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 25, 2010)

13 weeks post of a 15 week stretch.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 25, 2010)

14 weeks post today! I feel so far away from my goal...


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jun 25, 2010)

8 weeks and counting...


----------



## Ese88 (Jun 25, 2010)

one week post!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jun 25, 2010)

8 weeks post into a 18 weeks stretch


----------



## LadyRaider (Jun 25, 2010)

14 Months today.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jun 25, 2010)

7 weeks of a 17 week stretch


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll be 18 weeks this Saturday. 2 more weeks till I relax.


----------



## tiffal1922 (Jun 25, 2010)

31 Weeks Post!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 25, 2010)

9 weeks post today and going strong. I'm shocked my hair hasn't gone on strike yet. I'm used to relaxers every 6-7 weeks, but no more of that for me.


Time to TRANSITION!!!!!!


----------



## FocusLady (Jun 25, 2010)

12 wks post today. Relax next Friday. Going the use the last of my Silk Elements with Shea Butter in Mild. Then I'm switching to regular because mild isn't strong enough. I have one weak side; which is the right. It's thinner and doesn't look as good when styled as the left side. It does its own thing and I hate it. You can see that it's thinner then the left side also. :-(


----------



## crvlngrhair (Jun 25, 2010)

12 weeks into a 16 week stretch. Last stretch I tried for 12 weeks and only made it to 9, but this stretch seems so much easier that I'm even contemplating taking it to 24 weeks. That would be a new record for me, the longest I've ever stretched was 16 weeks.


----------



## grownwomanaz (Jun 25, 2010)

13 months into a long transition


----------



## Ruby True (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm  13 wks on Sunday. I told my  mum I  want to  stretch for 16  wks and she  was like  go  further if your can. She  really  supports  my  HHJ,  she is  the best:luv2:


----------



## Bachelorette (Jun 25, 2010)

16 and Im relaxing next week.


----------



## -PYT (Jun 25, 2010)

Bach PM'd me and said she's transitioning!  Congrats bach.  Disregard her message about relaxing next week guys


----------



## Amber_moon (Jun 25, 2010)

4 weeks... just started to notice some new growth last week...


----------



## Bachelorette (Jun 25, 2010)

*side eyes PYT and smears Mizani on her head*

Take that! Take that!


----------



## Nova (Jun 25, 2010)

7 weeks -- stretching for 12 weeks.


----------



## ilah (Jun 25, 2010)

Currently 37 weeks post and counting


----------



## princessdi (Jun 25, 2010)

I am 12 weeks post relaxer, 6 more weeks to go!


----------



## GeauXavi (Jun 25, 2010)

20 weeks...longest ever!!!!! never gone past 13.


----------



## miss_cheveious (Jun 26, 2010)

4 weeks post and I'm going for 20 so I can have a fresh relaxer for my 21st!!  Never gone this long before- I was just goin to split it into 10 weeks but thought I've surpassed that level now I might aswell go for it.


----------



## 4evershika (Jun 26, 2010)

19 weeks and 2 days post!

Relaxing next Saturday in the AM!


----------



## rastapretty (Jun 26, 2010)

4 WEEKS AND COUNTING ....


----------



## halee_J (Jun 26, 2010)

24 weeks and counting....


----------



## Questel (Jun 26, 2010)

15 weeks and 1 day...going pretty strong now that I've gotten my regimen fairly tight!


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jun 26, 2010)

!6 weeks. I texlax only about 7-10 minutes (max, so lightly) and there's not much difference between my new growth and the rest.  I have some straight ends in the crown and front I'm slowly cutting out.  I am really on the fence about texlaxing again at all.  I even bought the relaxer, but otice I get more and more nervous each time I approach the day to apply (I DIY).  I think I'm afraid I'll mess up one day, so  I think I'll hold out until I decide whether I want to just go on a transition, so TBC.....


----------



## bella♥tia♥marie (Jun 26, 2010)

11 weeks this week... 15 more to go!


----------



## gcchick_07 (Jun 26, 2010)

27! and it has been a lot easier than i expected.


----------



## mstk (Jun 26, 2010)

2 weeks post, 14 (at least) to go.


----------



## Judwill07 (Jun 26, 2010)

8 Weeks as of today, going for 16 weeks.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 26, 2010)

1 week today.....


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 27, 2010)

I was exactly 1 year post on valentine day so that puts me at 71 weeks post as of today . Can't wait for these ends to go away.


----------



## BioGeekChic (Jun 27, 2010)

37 weeks post. So far so good. I'm just trying to deal with the humidity which causes my hair to frizz up.


----------



## Prayin4FullWL2012 (Jun 27, 2010)

*The last time I relaxed was October 30, 2009. *
*I am 34 weeks post, that's 8 months and 2 weeks. I will be 9 months which is 36 weeks on July 10, 2010.*
*I have 18 more weeks to go until my 1 year transtion. This is the longest that I have ever not permed my hair in my whole life.  I really would like to go for another 2 years, and do not BC at all. By then I should be MBL. I only want to search and destroy when I have to. *
*The way I have been transtioning is by wearing my hair in circular cornrows under my synthetic wig. The first thing I did was get rid of all the relaxer in the house, and instead of picking up a new relaxer I just pick up more DC's or either by something expensive, like OCT so that way I wouldn't have the money to think about a relaxer. When I want to see my hair straight, I will take down my cornrows and clearify, then protein treat, then DC for moisture, then roller-set, then maybe just blow dry the roots or just flat iron the roots  and then just wrap. That is what I have been doing like every 2 to 3 months, since I started the transtion.*
*I just started DCing over night, every night since Friday June 26, 2010  and I am loving it. I will do this for the rest of my 18 weeks because, to me the longer into your transtion the more moisture you need. *


----------



## fivetimestwo (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm officially 1 year (52 weeks) post today!


----------



## Eluv (Jun 27, 2010)

19 weeks and so far I'm loving it. Wednesday is my Birthday + flat iron length check.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jun 27, 2010)

curvycurly78 said:


> I'm officially 1 year (52 weeks) post today!



Congrats!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm 44 weeks post texlax touch-up - on my way to 104 weeks. I plan to transition w/o BC-ing for 2 years!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 29, 2010)

Week 14 of 15 week stretch.


----------



## Majestye (Jun 29, 2010)

16 weeks post... until the last of my relaxer is gone!  Long journey!  Won't do a length check until September or October.  Plan on weaving it in two weeks for the rest of the summer!


----------



## nymane (Jun 29, 2010)

19 weeks post tomorrow...3 more weeks to go


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 29, 2010)

15 weeks post...still in braids.  Not quite sure what I want to do.  I'm in between relaxing 2-3 times a year or just doing a long transition.  My hair is APL so I'm thinking it will take 2+ years for me to transition without a BC.  Any advice?


----------



## angelc (Jun 29, 2010)

Checking in...currently 40 weeks post...transitioning with patience!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 8, 2010)

Checking in 15 of 15 week stretch will be touching up tommorrow.


----------



## janaq2003 (Jul 18, 2010)

almost 14 wks. gotta relax, going to alabama at end of week and  once heat and humidity hits this head.. it'll be a wrap!


----------



## merilusmims (Jul 18, 2010)

10 wks of a 16wk stretch wearing my first sew in


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jul 18, 2010)

9 weeks of a two-year-plus transition.


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 18, 2010)

8 weeks post yaaay


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 18, 2010)

12 weeks and counting


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jul 18, 2010)

11.5 weeks post


----------



## kami11213 (Jul 18, 2010)

32 wks post


----------



## Thiends (Jul 18, 2010)

I am 12 weeks post.  I have at least 4 weeks to go, since I always stretch until at least 16 weeks post.  This time around, I want to stretch until 24 weeks post.  I stretch to avoid damage from overlapping and to minimize my exposure to chemicals.


----------



## CofCGrad1997 (Jul 18, 2010)

8 weeks post. Up until 3 months ago, I relaxed at 4 weeks religiously, so I'm taking it day by day. Daily co-washes and WNGs are saving me. 

I plan to go as long as I can.


----------



## teacherjess (Jul 18, 2010)

I just passed 16 week mark, on my way to 17...trying to make it to 25 weeks. So far, its going pretty good!


----------



## halee_J (Jul 19, 2010)

28 weeks and going stong. I _will _make it to 52 weeks


----------



## grow (Jul 20, 2010)

i'm only 3 weeks post and my ng is already causing shrinkage.

is that normal?!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jul 20, 2010)

17.5 week post! Transitioning is starting to get a lot easier.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 20, 2010)

I will be a full 10 weeks tomorrow......i have a question i never thought of asking.....when do you declare yourself the next week post?

Like i'm 10 weeks tomorrow...but can i say 11 weeks the day after that??


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 20, 2010)

^^^ good question! b/c that would make me 13 weeks!


----------



## naturalpride (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm 11 weeks post. I will relax at 13 weeks.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 20, 2010)

2 weeks post this Saturday. I think this relaxer stretch will be for my normal 16 weeks, but I'm playing it by ear. If I can stretch longer I will, I got a lot of progress from my 20 week stretch.


----------



## D.Lisha (Jul 20, 2010)

Currently 5 weeks post, shooting for 12 weeks 
Is that too high of a goal for a first-time stretcher?


----------



## growingbrown (Jul 20, 2010)

19 weeks post!


----------



## VirtuousBeauty (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm 2 weeks post. I'm a first time stretcher and my goal is 12 weeks. Just looked at the calendar to see how far away that is sheesh. I got a long way to go lol


----------



## D.Lisha (Jul 20, 2010)

VirtuousBeauty said:


> I'm 2 weeks post. I'm a first time stretcher and my goal is 12 weeks. *Just looked at the calendar to see how far away that is sheesh. I got a long way to go lol*


 
I know right?
If i stay tried and true to this stretch, my relaxer will be September 4th....lord help us!


----------



## tonya1982 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello, hello! I'm new to the LCHf Forum community so I'm hoping this posts correctly! LOL I'm trying to figure out how to get a signature on here? 

I'm really enjoying how knowledgeable everyone on here is about hair! Wow! 

I'm currently 15 weeks post relaxer, but I'm wearing extentions as a protective style during the summer months as I find that I don't treat my hair as well in the summer!


----------



## Arian (Jul 20, 2010)

33 weeks post...cutting it off Thursday...*nervous*


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 20, 2010)

^ can't wait to see pics


----------



## taz007 (Jul 20, 2010)

I am 9 weeks post and I will be relaxing my hair next week!  I cannot wait!!!


----------



## LouLou1355 (Jul 20, 2010)

3 weeks...  I have no idea how long I will last, but my goal is to hold out to at least 12 weeks.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 20, 2010)

taz007 said:


> I am 9 weeks post and I will be relaxing my hair next week! I cannot wait!!!


 
Don't forget to keep us posted on the ceramide concoction you're going to try out!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jul 20, 2010)

Week 7 of 13.


----------



## bimtheduck (Jul 20, 2010)

Right now I am 3 weeks post


----------



## tonia682 (Jul 20, 2010)

I am 2 months and 4 weeks(3 months?) post relaxer.


----------



## tonia682 (Jul 20, 2010)

BamaBeauty1985 said:


> 33 weeks post...cutting it off Thursday...*nervous*


 

Good luck..plz post pictures!


----------



## PittiPat (Jul 20, 2010)

halee_J said:


> 28 weeks and going stong. I _will _make it to 52 weeks


 
Yeah, you will! Go! Go! Go!

About 48 weeks post.  Go me too!


----------



## fivetimestwo (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm 55 weeks post and still not ready to chop yet, though the summer is making a cute transition style nearly impossible


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tomorrow I'll be 31 weeks. I'm almost 2/3 of the way of one year. That's my minimum for BC'ing.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm at 46 weeks. I chopped at 22.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Jul 20, 2010)

YaniraNaturally said:


> 5 weeks coming up on 6 this friday! I plan to stretch for about 104 more weeks  because I'm transitioning
> 
> At the end up summer I'll probably do a mini-chop and cut at least 3 inches off. I can't decide if I want to do tree braids or if I want to just get my regular box braids. . .? The tree braids would be so easy to do though. . sigh. Plus I hate taking down box braids and I feel like I'm ready for a change. . .



Woah I can't believe I posted that on 5/11, over 10 weeks ago! I'm still transitioning and this friday will make 16 weeks 

Woop woop hello 16 weeks! My NG is fierce! I wouldn't even dare think about putting a comb through this!


----------



## leigh.hill (Jul 20, 2010)

I am 17 weeks post relaxer and I CANT WAIT to get a relaxer next week! I have never stretched this long!


----------



## wish4length (Jul 20, 2010)

3 weeks 1 day and underprocessed.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm dou-ble diiiii-gits  I'm dou-ble diiiii-gits

 I'm officially 12 weeks today. Let the pah-tay begin!


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Jul 20, 2010)

I am 22 weeks post baybay!!!!  The longest I've EVER stretched!

I can't until a couple more months when I finally BC!


----------



## miami74 (Jul 20, 2010)

BamaBeauty1985 said:


> 33 weeks post...cutting it off Thursday...*nervous*


 

Good luck with your BC!  I am currently 15 weeks post and looking to BC at 24 months.


----------



## Majestye (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm officially 19 weeks post! (Even though the sig says 18)  I was transitioning, but now I'm stretching and texlaxing!   Texlaxing this weekend!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2010)

wish4length said:


> *3 weeks 1 day and underprocessed.*


 
Same.  And Same.


----------



## LushLox (Jul 22, 2010)

5 weeks post, I'm shooting for 16/17 weeks.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 22, 2010)

13 weeks tomorrow according to my calendar
2 months and change according to my little counter thing


----------



## Latomian (Jul 22, 2010)

I am 3wks into a 15-17 week stretch. I might relax sooner since I plan to go out for New Years.


----------



## Lexib (Jul 22, 2010)

3 weeks into a 6 month stretch.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jul 22, 2010)

10 weeks of transitioning!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 22, 2010)

Well....can i say i'm almost 11 weeks post?.....i honestly don't know how long i'm stretching this time.....so far its going good.....except for the matting up after washings but i have my hair in braids right now so....i just moisturize, gel the edges some and go


----------



## grow_N_Him09 (Jul 22, 2010)

Had to check the calendar on my phone, but I estimate about 39 weeks??? My last relaxer (which I attempted myself and came out seriously underprocessed ) was towards the end of October 09. So I'm rounding out month 9 in my, hopefully, 14 month transition...anticipated BC date: January 1, 2011!


----------



## Rae81 (Jul 23, 2010)

16 weeks, i dont have a set amount of time that im going for just until i get tired of dealing with it, the longest i went was 6 mths.


----------



## littunah (Jul 23, 2010)

Toy said:


> I am 14wks today.


Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jul 23, 2010)

18 weeks post. About 86 weeks to go.


----------



## grow (Jul 23, 2010)

only 3 weeks post, but it already feels like 6!

my ng is really strong and has a mind of its own!


----------



## Dee_33 (Jul 23, 2010)

10 wks, going to relax at 12 wks


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jul 23, 2010)

About 47 weeks now, I think. Slowly approaching a year now, though I may BC befor


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 23, 2010)

awww snap! my counter dealie says 3 months now!!!


----------



## hma128 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm 28 weeks post-relaxer.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jul 24, 2010)

tomorrow = 5 months.


----------



## acapnleo (Jul 24, 2010)

wow 2 weeks already, since my corrective... wore wash n go yesterday... LOVED IT


----------



## DRL100281 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'll be 24 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Poopiedo (Jul 24, 2010)

12 weeks into a 13 week stretch


----------



## gottabme247 (Jul 24, 2010)

12 weeks and counting..


----------



## poookie (Jul 24, 2010)

46!


----------



## Mrsptaylor (Jul 24, 2010)

10 weeks post next week, but I would like to stretch until late October which will total 6 months.


----------



## royalty84 (Jul 24, 2010)

17 weeks....I'm shooting for whenever it gets cooler outside. I'm not tired of it anymore since I've started pre-pooing and dc'ing every week. I can detangle without ripping my hair out again!


----------



## Kiki28 (Jul 24, 2010)

9 weeks and three days...this is the longest I've ever gone, I'll be relaxing at the 10 week mark (because it will be my b-day), but next time around I want to try for 12 weeks


----------



## grow (Jul 25, 2010)

last night i did an oil rinse for the first time since my last "stretch".

i'm still only 3 weeks and some days post perm, but the oil rinse helped immensely!

combing and detangling my hair was easier than ever!


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 25, 2010)

19 weeks post...still in braids. Getting them redone one more time....think I may go get a light press to do a length check around 24 weeks.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm one day post. Just finished a 7 months stretch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2010)

3 weeks.  Will Relax again in October.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 28, 2010)

18 1/2 WEEKS POST 

2 MORE WEEKS TO 20 WEEKS = 5 MONTHS


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 30, 2010)

14 weeks today!!!!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jul 30, 2010)

19 weeks post. Can't wait to take pics of my NG next friday.


----------



## lea86111 (Jul 30, 2010)

4 and some days post trying to do a 6 month stretch...this would b my first stretch.


----------



## lux10023 (Jul 30, 2010)

texlaxed on 4/16

now im 14 weeks...im a 3 monther i see...will prob texlax tomorrow...salon on a saturday makes me cringe though...smdh





perfect28 said:


> 12 weeks....may wait till next month...not sure...but im scared of my hair lol thats the only reason why...3 months worth of new growth is no joke--lol as soft and coily as it is..its still has a mind of its own--im scared to detangle...


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 30, 2010)

3 weeks on Saturday.


----------



## afjhnsn (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm about 8 or 9 weeks post & already I'm finding a few small sections of hair in the back that look like they've bc'd themselves :<
I'll prob get a relaxer at week 10 or put my hair in braids. I'm in the military & all that gel & those damn sock buns are so cruel to my poor edges/nape.


----------



## Dogmd (Jul 30, 2010)

9 weeks..  erplexed


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 30, 2010)

Dogmd said:


> 9 weeks.. erplexed


 
why the face?? what's wrong?


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 2, 2010)

4 weeks post.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 2, 2010)

16 weeks...("yeah mane" in my Usher voice)


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Aug 2, 2010)

almost 12 weeks whoo-hoo!


----------



## 3jsmom (Aug 2, 2010)

11 weeks going to relax this weekend


----------



## halee_J (Aug 2, 2010)

29 weeks on Wednesday


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 2, 2010)

Wait.....let me go back and count....i'm prety sure i'm past 12 though....hole up...


ETA:....i will be 12 weeks post on wednesday!!


----------



## Brittanie87 (Aug 2, 2010)

8 weeks post of a 18 week stretch


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Aug 2, 2010)

9 weeks too erplexed

I usually do 13, but I've been thinking of only doing 10 this go round.

How do some people stretch so long without losing hair? Maybe it's thickness or type that makes it difficult for me?


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Aug 2, 2010)

6 weeks on Thursday.

Gonna go for 6 months.


----------



## ojemba (Aug 10, 2010)

7 weeks, aiming for 24 ( early December ) with the help of braiding with extensions and braiding own hair and wigging. My last stretch was 22 with weaves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2010)

5 weeks.  Will go 12/14.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Aug 10, 2010)

22 weeks!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 10, 2010)

After tomorrow i'll be on my way to 14 weeks!!!....so i'll be a full 13 weeks tomorrow


----------



## SLOGRO (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm 10 wks this friday will be relaxing hair saturday, this is my longest go i know compared to some it's nothing, but i figure i can work my way up to 15 and on, im new to this hhj


----------



## Minty (Aug 10, 2010)

1 day! Relaxed last night and gave myself a trim.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 10, 2010)

7 wks...going for 26 weeks by staying braided up..


----------



## LushLox (Aug 10, 2010)

8 weeks post today. I've got another 8 weeks to go and new growth is a jungle! I hope I can hold out!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Aug 10, 2010)

12 weeks! I only have twenty-one more months to before I'm fully natural!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 10, 2010)

I am currently 80 weeks and 5 days post my last relaxer:woohoo:.


----------



## polished07 (Aug 10, 2010)

13 wks and 13 more to go


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 13, 2010)

16 weeks today!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 13, 2010)

One week post, tomorrow! 
51 more weeks to go


----------



## KurlyNinja (Aug 13, 2010)

21 weeks post. Next week will be 5 months post.


----------



## fembot. (Aug 13, 2010)

1 week and 1 day post! My springs are already growing. 9 more to go.


----------



## Poopiedo (Aug 13, 2010)

2 weeks into a 13 week stretch


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 13, 2010)

i'll B a full 9 weeks post tomorrow!! 
I know to all the "big-time" stretchers...that sounds like chump change...but for my first time stretching....this is like....BIG! 
Aiming for 12 weeks


----------



## ellehair (Aug 13, 2010)

2 weeks into a 10-13 week stretch.. gotta see how i feel towards to end..


----------



## Lovelylocs (Aug 13, 2010)

Too many. I need a retouch. I don't believe that stretching relaxers makes your hair grow faster. :-(


----------



## keniciah (Aug 13, 2010)

This many.


----------



## CDiddy614 (Aug 13, 2010)

3 months and 2 weeks (or whatever my siggy says), so about 16 wks post. I've been braided up for the last 2 wks for vacation, can't wait to see my hair this weekend.


----------



## nymane (Aug 13, 2010)

4 weeks post going for 19 more weeks


----------



## halee_J (Aug 13, 2010)

30 weeks. My hair is expanding rapidly, I'm hoping half wigs will get me through the remaining 22...


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm 2 weeks, 5 days post. Going for 20 more weeks. Seeing as this is my first stretch I'm being as careful as possible.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Aug 13, 2010)

5 weeks post


----------



## KinkyGenius (Aug 13, 2010)

And I follow Sistaslick's article postings religiously, she recently posted one on the pros and cons of relaxer stretching that I thought was a very good read.

*Take a look:* http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/5564896/can_chemical_relaxer_stretching_damage.html?cat=69


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

20 weeks! My natural hair is fighting to be free!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 13, 2010)

^^"I want free!"


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 13, 2010)

Only 17 weeks...relaxing at 18 weeks


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 13, 2010)

13, relaxing tomorrow. I no longer stretch for marathon sessions. I'm in my last semester of grad school and I don't have the patience to deal with the 2 different textures right now. Maybe once school is over I can go bavk to stretching again.


----------



## Judwill07 (Aug 13, 2010)

15 weeks post today. I will post progression pictures next weekend.


----------



## lovely_locks (Aug 13, 2010)

about 19 weeks.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 13, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> And I follow Sistaslick's article postings religiously, she recently posted one on the pros and cons of relaxer stretching that I thought was a very good read.
> 
> *Take a look:* http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/5564896/can_chemical_relaxer_stretching_damage.html?cat=69


 
Excellent article.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Aug 13, 2010)

Unfortunately (or fortunately maybe?) I am exactly 13 weeks post today...on Friday the 13th  erplexed


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 13, 2010)

58 weeks post today still transitioning.


----------



## Chevelure618 (Aug 13, 2010)

7 weeks and counting....hopefully to 20


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 13, 2010)

I am 34 weeks post, no problems as of yet, so I will keep it moving along.


----------



## acapnleo (Aug 13, 2010)

5 weeks Saturday; will try to hold out until September / October... we'll see


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 13, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> And I follow Sistaslick's article postings religiously, she recently posted one on the pros and cons of relaxer stretching that I thought was a very good read.
> 
> *Take a look:* http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/5564896/can_chemical_relaxer_stretching_damage.html?cat=69



Two thumbs up to that article!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 13, 2010)

37 weeks post! Don't even wanna think about how many I have left!


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 13, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> *37 weeks post*! Don't even wanna think about how many I have left!





NikkiGirl said:


> I am *34 weeks post*, no problems as of yet, so I will keep it moving along.





arm445 said:


> *58 weeks post* today still transitioning.




_How far are you ladies going? and 58 weeks? wow I doubt I make it that far, I'm to eager of a person_


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 13, 2010)

_Im just only 11wks post 
I wish I could say I'm 25+ like the rest of you so I can chop this hair off _


----------



## Coffee (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm at 8, but relaxing tomrrow due to lots of new growth. I normally go 10 weeks.


----------



## irsgirl (Aug 14, 2010)

I am ten weeks and counting down to 12.


----------



## divinempress (Aug 14, 2010)

18 weeks today!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 14, 2010)

11 weeks post as of 8/11/10.  Trying to stretch to 14 weeks for the first time.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 14, 2010)

22 weeks post....still hanging in with my braids.  First time stretching this long 10-12 weeks is usually my max.  I've gotten a lot of growth and hope I can retain it all.  Will take the braids out toward the end of September.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 3, 2010)

8 Weeks post going for 12 weeks.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 3, 2010)

19 weeks here


----------



## Americka (Sep 4, 2010)

7 weeks post


----------



## Toy (Sep 4, 2010)

I am 6 wks Post.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Sep 4, 2010)

Tomorrow I'll be 16 weeks. Whoo-hoo. Hurry up two years!


----------



## AlliCat (Sep 4, 2010)

almost 4 weeks post


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2010)

Will be entering my 9th week.  Will self-relax the first weekend in October.


----------



## Brittanie87 (Sep 4, 2010)

12 weeks out of a 18 week stretch.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 5, 2010)

23 weeks into 28 week stretch. I'll be relaxing my own hair a couple of days before my birthday. Wish me luck!


----------



## jerseyjill (Sep 5, 2010)

8 weeks, trying to go to 12 weeks. I have a significant amount of new growth though. I may cornrow it for these last 4 weeks.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Sep 5, 2010)

20 weeks into a 30 week stretch. :]]


----------



## Golden*Brown (Sep 5, 2010)

Almost 2 years! See siggy.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 7, 2010)

9 weeks of a 12 week stretch.


----------



## $inna-$pice (Sep 7, 2010)

10 wks of 12 week stretch and just sprayed some S-Curl to get rid of the gridlock.


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 7, 2010)

25 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 7, 2010)

4 weeks post


----------



## afrochique (Sep 7, 2010)

10 weeks post. *Hoping to go for 26.*


----------



## Reminiscing (Sep 7, 2010)

50 weeks post


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Sep 7, 2010)

16 weeks! I still have a long ways to go.


----------



## halee_J (Sep 7, 2010)

33 weeks and counting...


----------



## Casarela (Sep 9, 2010)

4 weeks...aiming for december!!!


----------



## Minty (Sep 9, 2010)

5 weeks post - want to go 20.


----------



## SleekyHair (Sep 9, 2010)

9 weeks.  I usually get a relaxer around this time, but I might wait another week or so because my newgrowth is still behaving.


----------



## santavius1 (Sep 9, 2010)

I can't even say my last relaxer was 6/20/2009


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 10, 2010)

20 weeks today!!!


----------



## Daeuiel (Sep 10, 2010)

Lovelylocs said:


> Too many. I need a retouch. I don't believe that stretching relaxers makes your hair grow faster. :-(


 
I don't think so either, but I wish I remember which member said that she retained more hair and thicker hair in the weak points (edges & nape) when she only relaxed those areas every other relaxer. I'm determined to transition, so why am I thinking about this...


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Sep 10, 2010)

68 weeks today Only 62 more weeks until the BC!!!


----------



## Ese88 (Sep 10, 2010)

12 weeks post


----------



## Bnster (Sep 10, 2010)

13 weeks post, will be relaxing in another 3 weeks - this will be the longest stretch for me.


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 10, 2010)

Four weeks! And I for once in my life am taking time to look at the NG... I don't think ill need a touchup anytime soon... slow growth.... seems less than my goal of 1/2 an inch...


----------



## KurlyNinja (Sep 10, 2010)

25 weeks!!!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Sep 10, 2010)

16 weeks and going.


----------



## 3jsmom (Sep 10, 2010)

5 weeks going for 12 weeks


----------



## ellehair (Sep 10, 2010)

6 weeks going for 10...


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 10, 2010)

24 weeks! Only 4 more weeks until my 28 week stretch is over!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm at 17


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm nearly ONE YEAR post-relaxer!! So excited!!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 15, 2010)

10 weeks of a 12 week stretch!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Sep 15, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> Four weeks! And I for once in my life am taking time to look at the NG... I don't think ill need a touchup anytime soon... slow growth.... seems less than my goal of 1/2 an inch...



What I am noticing is that the edges of my hair are growing really slow.  I'll be 13 weeks post on Friday.  My edges don't look close to being long enough for a relaxer.  Everywhere else on my head is a forest.


----------



## halee_J (Sep 15, 2010)

Almost 35 weeks. I'd never thought I'd make it this far, unless I was planning to BC.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Sep 15, 2010)

You guys are putting me to shame. I feel like i accomplished nothing when i look at your numbers on here. I'm currently 8 weeks post. Aiming for at least 22 weeks post. We will see how long I will last. I want to keep up with the big league


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'll be 25 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## kcbelle925 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm at 39.


----------



## BKfinest (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm exactly 7 weeks today...I usually relax every 8 weeks but I'm trying to stretch to 12.....If i make it without going crazy I will continue to push for 18 weeks...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 16, 2010)

18 weeks and a day


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 17, 2010)

21 weeks today!


----------



## Sistaslick (Sep 17, 2010)

34 weeks post and counting.  Been back and forth on the transitioning/relaxing fence.   I feel stuck because this is the longest I've ever gone without a relaxer, and I miss my rollersets, but I'm going to be ticked to have to start back from scratch after all this time lol


----------



## Jewell (Sep 17, 2010)

55 weeks or almost 14 mos, and transitioning.  Been getting the itch to relax lately, so I put my hair away, and it is beginning to subside.  I am so surprised I've made it this far.    Going for at least a 2.5-3 yr transition before all processed ends are gone.


----------



## cherxy777 (Sep 17, 2010)

lol 4 weeks yesterday...going for 20, yay!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 22, 2010)

11 weeks of a 12 week good stretch!


----------



## ellehair (Sep 22, 2010)

0 weeks 3 days post.. I love freshly relaxed hair.. ended my 10 week stretch a lil early.. the long term stretching is not for me.. Will stretch from 9 to 10 weeks going forward..


----------



## mstk (Sep 22, 2010)

14 weeks post. I was planning to relax on October 8, and straighten my hair for my birthday, but I might just flat iron and see how long I can stretch.


----------



## Raqkie (Sep 22, 2010)

4 days. Just came off a 20 week stretch


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Sep 22, 2010)

I'll be 14 weeks on Friday... my longest stretch ever.  I am trying to make it to at least 26 weeks.


----------



## halee_J (Sep 22, 2010)

As of now, 0.3 weeks  I just ended a 35 week stretch. I was afraid of having more ng to relax than I could handle; but it was really easy. So I am aiming for at least that long this next round as well


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 23, 2010)

17 weeks in


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 23, 2010)

Officially 5 months post today!!!!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 23, 2010)

ZERO!!!  Relaxed!


----------



## Glamiam (Sep 23, 2010)

13 weeks post as of today

I was initially going for 4 months but i am contemplating whether or not i should relax tomorrow because i cant even comb through this new growth and i have never stretched without doing a sew in, but so far pin curling every night is really hiding the newgrowth!!


----------



## taz007 (Sep 23, 2010)

Almost 8 weeks and I can't believe that I can go longer.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 23, 2010)

Eight weeks post as of tomorrow.


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 23, 2010)

Approximately 2weeks and 3 days


----------



## bellecheveux (Sep 23, 2010)

around 99 weeks


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Sep 23, 2010)

14 weeks today


----------



## afrochique (Sep 23, 2010)

14 weeks post. Aiming for 26 and beyond.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

18! I'm transitioning


----------



## nymane (Sep 23, 2010)

10 weeks post tomorrow


----------



## GraceV (Sep 23, 2010)

12 weeks and 1 day. It looks like I'll be going longer than my usual 12 weeks...s-curl


----------



## Americka (Sep 23, 2010)

10 weeks post as of yesterday. I'm taking it one week at a time.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 27, 2010)

End of the 12 week stretch. Relaxing tommorrow.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 27, 2010)

12 weeks this week. I'm kinda aiming for 16 this go around but I'm taking it week by week since stretching is kinda a new thing for me.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 27, 2010)

22 weeks and some change


----------



## PookaMendoza (Sep 27, 2010)

5 weeks post . Trying to make it to 12 !


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Sep 27, 2010)

64 wks post


----------



## Poopiedo (Sep 27, 2010)

8 weeks into a 13 week stretch


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 27, 2010)

5 weeks this friday, 7 more to go!


----------



## fivetimestwo (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm 64 weeks post today


----------



## msdevo (Sep 27, 2010)

1 day


----------



## cherxy777 (Sep 27, 2010)

5 weeks into a 20 week stretch...wish me luck!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Sep 27, 2010)

19 weeks!!! More than two years to go.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 29, 2010)

going for 13 weeks this time.


----------



## alshepp635 (Sep 29, 2010)

I am 9 months post today (9/29/10).  I am still unsure if I am transitioning or relaxing in Dec.  So far so good.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Sep 29, 2010)

YaniraNaturally said:


> 5 weeks coming up on 6 this friday! I plan to stretch for about 104 more weeks because I'm transitioning
> 
> At the end up summer I'll probably do a mini-chop and cut at least 3 inches off. I can't decide if I want to do tree braids or if I want to just get my regular box braids. . .? The tree braids would be so easy to do though. . sigh. Plus I hate taking down box braids and I feel like I'm ready for a change. . . From 5-11-10






YaniraNaturally said:


> Woah I can't believe I posted that on 5/11, over 10 weeks ago! I'm still transitioning and this friday will make 16 weeks
> My NG is fierce! I wouldn't even dare think about putting a comb through this! From 7-20-10



Yay, I'll be 26 weeks this friday! It's kinda funny how I keep posting in this thread exactly every 10 weeks without meaning to! Anyway, I've been braided up for about a month now and I'll keep these braids in for at least another two. 

ETA:  I never ended up cutting those three inches.


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 29, 2010)

Currently 3 weeks and 2 days!
Going for 12-13 weeks 
letz get it!


----------



## Toy (Sep 29, 2010)

2 wks tomorrow into a 8wk stretch.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 29, 2010)

OH SNAP!!! I'm 20 WEEKS TODAY!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 30, 2010)

^^Go SmilingElephant !!!! we're right around each other. I'll be 23 tomorrow


----------



## yeagerdee (Sep 30, 2010)

3 Weeks...First time stretching.  I am going to try for a full year and see how I feel from there.  This is so new for me.  I looove me some relaxer (Former -- Monthly Relaxer).  My head is already starting to hurt (Relaxer Withdrawal).


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Sep 30, 2010)

15 weeks today.


----------



## onemoretry (Sep 30, 2010)

28 weeks today


----------



## Misseyl (Sep 30, 2010)

I know this isn't fair because I'm in the braid challenge but I haven't had a relaxer since October 2009, so it's been 12 months, and I have another 15 months to go.  I intend to get a relaxer anytime after December 2011, (crossing my fingers).


----------



## MaryJane3000 (Sep 30, 2010)

i think I'm about to hit the 13th week mark. I'll prolly schedule a touch up next week.


----------



## toinette (Oct 1, 2010)

I am 6 weeks post and have decided to transition


----------



## KurlyNinja (Oct 1, 2010)

28 weeks post... My NG is ridiculous, but I'm lovin it! Only about 50 weeks to go!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Oct 1, 2010)

72 weeks today! 58 to go


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 1, 2010)

23 weeks and counting!


----------



## 3jsmom (Oct 1, 2010)

7 weeks with 3 to 4 more to go!


----------



## carmeldip32 (Oct 1, 2010)

I am 19 weeks tomorrow, and I will be relaxing. The last time I went 26 weeks but the sheding this time is just driving me nuts, and plus I have a super fancy party to go to tomorrow night. Going forward I will go to about 16 weeks at the most.


----------



## Ruby True (Oct 1, 2010)

I am  24  wks and  counting. I am  currently in  braids and  want to  get a relaxer in Nov. Im  scared that I  wont  have  major  growth and retention that I  wanted and be  disappointed.


----------



## AlliCat (Oct 1, 2010)

7.5 weeks post


----------



## Americka (Oct 9, 2010)

12 weeks post as of last Wednesday. This is the longest I have EVER stretched.


----------



## nicki6 (Oct 9, 2010)

14 weeks and counting I'd like to keep going until the week before Thanksgiving.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 9, 2010)

3 weeks and counting...


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Oct 9, 2010)

Sixteen weeks (longest stretch ever).  I originally planned to relax at 26 weeks; but now I am thinking about doing a long-term transition.


----------



## Bosslady1 (Oct 9, 2010)

going on 4 months.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Oct 9, 2010)

I estimate that I'm at about 58 weeks


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm at exactly 8 weeks on a 12 week stretch (this is my first stretch). Today I was so tempted to relax because I have lots of new growth. Maybe I should stop being inpatient and get a curly install to hold me over until november?


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 10, 2010)

i am 10 weeks post today


----------



## Tangie (Oct 10, 2010)

3 weeks and counting. I'm trying to stretch to 18 weeks, my brother's wedding. I haven't stretched that long in a long, long time. I hope I can make it.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Oct 10, 2010)

29 weeks post. Thats a CrAzY amount of time! lol.


----------



## afrochique (Oct 10, 2010)

15 weeks post. Aiming for 26 +. *keeping fingers crossed*


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf (Oct 11, 2010)

16wks aiming for Feb 2011 so far so good because of low manipulation. And JBCO with juice


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 11, 2010)

11 weeks with a planned stretch of 22.


----------



## dm81 (Oct 11, 2010)

21 weeks this Thursday....I honestly can't believe I've gone this long.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Oct 16, 2010)

24 weeks, 25 on Tuesday! Many, many more to go...till the CHOP!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Oct 16, 2010)

67wks post!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 25, 2010)

4 Weeks post of a 12 week stretch.


----------



## LovingLengths (Oct 25, 2010)

I am apx 34 weeks post, contemplating on relaxing or completely transitioning to natural..


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 16, 2010)

7 weeks into a 12 week stretch.


----------



## TLC1020 (Nov 16, 2010)

14 wks .... going 20 wks


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm still hanging....been 35 weeks and counting.  I can see the texture/type of my hair very well now.  It is challenging to work with the different textures (natural vs. relaxed) and I'm still in the trial & error phase of products.


----------



## onemoretry (Nov 16, 2010)

35 weeks post...


----------



## yardgirl (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 16, 2010)

78 weeks - only 52 more until the BC!!!
(actually, it will be a LC - little chop)


----------



## bestblackgirl (Nov 16, 2010)

17 weeks post today... 23 to go


----------



## naturalpride (Nov 16, 2010)

16 weeks into a 25 week strech


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 16, 2010)

approximately 10weeks into a 13 week stretch..woot woot!


----------



## 72giagia (Nov 16, 2010)

7 weeks post got another 6 or 7 weeks to go


----------



## in_di_vi_du_al (Nov 16, 2010)

I am currently 17 weeks post relaxer! I am taking my braids down today- any suggestions?


----------



## FocusLady (Nov 16, 2010)

19 wks... Wash days are killing me.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Nov 16, 2010)

FocusLady said:


> 19 wks... Wash days are killing me.


 
I know... I haven't wash my  hair in 3 weeks and I dread washing my hair. I won't wash it until next wednesday when I know I will have thanksgiving to myself.


----------



## MsCookieSkin (Nov 16, 2010)

4 days post relaxer. I REALLY NEED HELP. I want to stay relaxed, my hair type is 4b, jet black, loves moisture. What is an easy way to grow it? My goal is Bra-strap length. How do I prevent breakage over the years? Any specific relaxer or relaxing technique? Conditioning technique? Something easy please help.


----------



## AlliCat (Nov 16, 2010)

0 weeks, relaxed today


----------



## jerseygurl (Nov 16, 2010)

44 weeks and still going strong


----------



## halee_J (Nov 16, 2010)

8 weeks, let's see if I can make it to 52!


----------



## PrissyMiss (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockingly I am 19 weeks post. I didn't even realize it had been this many weeks. Oh well... I'll keep stretching.


----------



## cherxy777 (Nov 16, 2010)

2 days from 13 weeks


----------



## Starronda (Nov 16, 2010)

13 weeks..not sure how long I'm going for or if I'm transitioning.


----------



## Carisa (Nov 17, 2010)

Im 8 weeks post- and i plan to stretch to at least january- so the goal is to stretch for 16wks.


----------



## HoneyA (Nov 17, 2010)

4 weeks and a few days post. I'd like to stretch until February but we'll see if that actually works. It's been a while since I did a long stretch of 16-20 weeks and it's good for me to do them once in a while.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 28, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> 29 weeks post. Thats a CrAzY amount of time! lol.



45 weeks post! And I thought 29 was crazy.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 28, 2011)

^^^lol early on we thought everything was a crazy milestone. I'm 40 weeks myself and I already know once I hit like 65 weeks, i'll look back on 40 and think "man that was nothing!"


----------



## D.Lisha (Jan 28, 2011)

Tomorrow, I will be 10weeks post 

Sent from my DROID PRO using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## halee_J (Jan 28, 2011)

18 weeks post on Sunday. 34 more to go...


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 28, 2011)

71 weeks post


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jan 28, 2011)

5 weeks post. Going for 24.. my usual!


----------



## Kamilla16 (Jan 28, 2011)

almost 13 weeks post... stretching to 16 weeks.


----------



## princesslocks (Jan 28, 2011)

15 weeks post


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 28, 2011)

11 weeks post


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 28, 2011)

22 Weeks post.

Not sure how long I'm going to stretch. I guess until I cant take it no more.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Jan 28, 2011)

YaniraNaturally said:


> 5 weeks coming up on 6 this friday! I plan to stretch for about 104 more weeks because I'm transitioning
> 
> At the end up summer I'll probably do a mini-chop and cut at least 3 inches off. I can't decide if I want to do tree braids or if I want to just get my regular box braids. . .? The tree braids would be so easy to do though. . sigh. Plus I hate taking down box braids and I feel like I'm ready for a change. . . From 5-11-10






YaniraNaturally said:


> Woah I can't believe I posted that on 5/11, over 10 weeks ago! I'm still transitioning and this friday will make 16 weeks
> My NG is fierce! I wouldn't even dare think about putting a comb through this! From 7-20-10





YaniraNaturally said:


> Yay, I'll be 26 weeks this friday! It's kinda funny how I keep posting in this thread exactly every 10 weeks without meaning to! Anyway, I've been braided up for about a month now and I'll keep these braids in for at least another two.
> 
> ETA:  I never ended up cutting those three inches.
> 
> From 9-29-10



Today makes 43 weeks! I can't believe how close I am to 52! Who would have thought that the girl who never stretched past 4 weeks would make it this far?


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Jan 28, 2011)

YaniraNaturally said:


> Today makes 43 weeks! I can't believe how close I am to 52! Who would have thought that the girl who never stretched past 4 weeks would make it this far?



Well done girl! I'm 22weeks post! Aiming for 24 !


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 28, 2011)

Tomorrow makes 16wks post, stretching for a year!


----------



## havilland (Jan 28, 2011)

i'm at about 40 weeks......i didn't count exact days...i just know my last full touch up was april 2010.


----------



## cornaline (Jan 29, 2011)

Just ending a 16 weeks stretch 8 days ago.


----------



## guudhair (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow...I'm making a transition attempt


----------



## LushLox (Jan 29, 2011)

Nearly 18 weeks post.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jan 29, 2011)

24 weeks post


----------



## Nya33 (Jan 29, 2011)

3 weeks post, going to stretch again 12 weeks+ if I can.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 30, 2011)

15 weeks post.


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Jan 30, 2011)

Almost 23weeks post


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 30, 2011)

26 weeks post


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 30, 2011)

Two months post.


----------



## danysedai (Jan 30, 2011)

Only 8 weeks post and ready to throw in the towel this time, I don't know why  will relax next weekend.


----------



## aquajoyice (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm on my second 6 months stretch. Currently at 16 weeks post.


----------



## Mische (Jan 30, 2011)

Just ended my 12 week "stretch" a couple of hours ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2011)

10 Weeks Friday.  Will relax in another 2 weeks!


----------



## GeauXavi (Jan 30, 2011)

52!!!! And all natural


----------



## missjones (Jan 30, 2011)

46 weeks! Yay!


----------



## baglady215 (Jan 30, 2011)

12 weeks...  trying to make it to 16.


----------



## Kamilla16 (Feb 1, 2011)

I may have already posted... on week 14 of 16-18 week stretch!!!!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Feb 1, 2011)

11. Touching up at 12 this weekend.


----------



## Ladybelle (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm currently on a year long stretch, 6 months post right now.


----------



## ntm103 (Feb 1, 2011)

17 weeks post tomorrow. I'm not 100% sure whether this will be a transition or long stretch. I had some kinky twists put in at the weekend, hopefully they should last me 12-16 weeks.


----------



## ladyvixen (Feb 1, 2011)

i am about 13 weeks post. I am letting my aunt relax my hair, and she is off every other weekend and that is the week that I work  so i never know when i am going to get a relaxer.erplexed


----------



## Aviah (Feb 1, 2011)

Me too!

234 weeks post

Ah well...


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm 12 weeks post on the 9th. I plan to relax this weekend. I just did the Aphogee two step yesterday.


----------



## Judwill07 (Feb 1, 2011)

Currently 21 weeks post. This is the longest I have EVER strectched. Relaxer day has to be well coordinated...so many things to keep contious of, like making sure I don't scratch my scalp and making sure I protect the already processed hair and my scalp.  The older I get the more I just think relaxing and texlaxing is too darn much work. I'll just see how long I can hold out.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm still hanging....almost 11 months post.  Next month will be one year without the relaxer!!!!!


----------



## fletgee (Feb 5, 2011)

312 weeks. I wash, condition, moisturize, braid and scarf my hair.


----------



## NYDee (Feb 5, 2011)

7 weeks, plan was to relax in March but trying to see if I could stretch until July.


----------



## Bluetopia (Feb 5, 2011)

58 weeks on Tuesday!


----------



## Renee29 (Feb 5, 2011)

i'm in my 8th week.  Gonna go for at least 16.  You ladies sure do give powerful inspiration!  It leads me to truely believe that I can go further.


----------



## RainyDaze (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm almost 24 weeks post.


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 5, 2011)

12 weeks almost


----------



## esi.adokowa (Feb 5, 2011)

Made it to eighteen and a half weeks, but between my accident, school, and work I just had to relax it. My new growth was taking too much time and effort.


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 5, 2011)

41 weeks for me


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 5, 2011)

17 wks post today!


----------



## Poopiedo (Feb 5, 2011)

15 weeks post


----------



## afjhnsn (Feb 5, 2011)

6, but it feels like more! In some areas I think I already have about an inch of NG! I don't bother measuring, so IDK. But I'm going to wait until I'm *at least* 10 weeks post before I relax.


----------



## Bnster (Feb 5, 2011)

15 weeks post, I am have started researching for what my relaxer will be. I am going to start doing it myself. Wish me luck ladies!

ETA: a lot of wow factor, reading how long some of you ladies have not relaxed! Keep up your good work! I assume those over a year post are transitioning? Pretty cool seeing the numbers in weeks.

HHJ to all!


----------



## 05girl (Feb 14, 2011)

Last week I hit 8-weeks post relaxer, which was my regular relaxer time.  I am transitioning since I've had breakage at my crown (scarring alopecia) and at my edges (alopecia areata).

 for my stylist began charging me her pressing fee.. ($55!).  I go every other week.

Need to start practicing some styles that do no require heat.  I am trying to avoid wrapping because I've had some breakage because of it.  I've been pincurling, but I hate how short it makes my barely shoulder-length hair look (makes me look neck length).  Plus the curls can look really wacky depending on how I sleep, so I end up using heat to correct.  

Sigh any stylilng advice is much appreciated!


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm 18wks post as of Saturday. I need to shampoo my hair today!


----------



## janeemat (Feb 14, 2011)

Will be 16 wks post on Saturday.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 14, 2011)

Checking in at 29 weeks post


----------



## ChelzBoo (Feb 14, 2011)

12 wks post


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll be 27wks post this week


----------



## mystery29 (Feb 14, 2011)

Im only 6 weeks going for 12 as of today


----------



## keniciah (Feb 14, 2011)

*checking*


----------



## Poopiedo (Feb 14, 2011)

16 weeks post


----------



## growingbrown (Feb 14, 2011)

49 weeks post tomorrow!!! 









Sent from my PG06100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ogmistress (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm 25 weeks post


----------



## classi123 (Feb 14, 2011)

11 weeks

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## wrapngo (Feb 14, 2011)

50 weeks post.


----------



## Kamilla16 (Feb 14, 2011)

16 weeks post this week!


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 14, 2011)

Two days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MizzBrown (Feb 14, 2011)

25 Weeks. This is the absolute LONGEST I have ever stretched. Dont know what to do with myself..


----------



## WakandanPrincess (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm 57 weeks post and GOING CRAZY!!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Feb 15, 2011)

12 weeks and counting...till July 15th.


----------



## Carisa (Feb 15, 2011)

Im about 3-4 weeks post!  I will continue until may or june


----------



## Malaika1 (Feb 15, 2011)

14 Weeks post, wanted to do a 6 month stretch, but I self-relaxed the last time
and I think I was a bit under processed, or over texlaxed lol, because when I flatiron
my hair its just on big puff and I cant even detangle properly which in turn is causing slight breakage...so looks like I'll be relaxing again soon.

question: Would you relax the ng and the under processed/texlaxed or just
ng? So confusing


----------



## Judwill07 (Feb 15, 2011)

23 weeks post.


----------



## AudraChanell (Feb 15, 2011)

About 15 weeks POST texturizer


----------



## godzooki (Feb 15, 2011)

16 wks post right now. Longest I've gone was 18 wks. Not sure when I'll relax, just taking it week by week but I'm going to at least go to 20 wks. Everything is manageable except for this lousy palm sized section right where the back of my head meets my pillow, lol...


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 15, 2011)

5 days...


----------



## halee_J (Feb 15, 2011)

20  .................


----------



## LushLox (Feb 15, 2011)

One week. I did a successful self relaxer so I'm quite pleased.


----------



## babayred_86 (Feb 15, 2011)

24 and still stretching


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Feb 19, 2011)

25weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 19, 2011)

32 weeks into my transition


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 19, 2011)

33 weeks at the moment


----------



## LushLox (Feb 19, 2011)

Going to retouch slightly earlier in June but after that I'm shooting for a six month stretch.


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 19, 2011)

43 weeks and counting


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm 19 wks post and counting. I have so many weeks to go before my transition is over. Taking it one week at a time.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Feb 19, 2011)

I am 10 weeks post today. I normally go between 10 and 12 weeks but what do you do to avoid breagage and excessive shedding if you want to go longer? My hair acts up when I get to a certain point.


----------



## amwcah (Feb 19, 2011)

4everbeautifull1 said:


> I am 10 weeks post today. I normally go between 10 and 12 weeks but what do you do to *avoid breagage* and excessive shedding if you want to go longer? My hair acts up when I get to a certain point.



I'm 6 weeks.  ^^^ This is why I stop stretching.  The cons outweighed the pros.


----------



## aquajoyice (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll be 6 months post sometime in March. I've decided not to relax anymore since everything I do to my hair doesn't really need a relaxer. I like my texture and hate the thought of relaxing so i'm on my journey to becoming natural.


----------



## Misseyl (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm not transitioning but I am 58 weeks.  I've been wearing braids since December 2009.  I have another 10/16 months left in my two year stretch.


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 19, 2011)

Misseyl said:


> I'm not transitioning but I am 58 weeks.  I've been wearing braids since December 2009.  I have another 10/16 months left in my two year stretch.



Whaaaat? Now THAT'S gansta. Why stretch that long?

Sent from my DROID PRO using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Misseyl (Feb 19, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> Whaaaat? Now THAT'S gansta. Why stretch that long?
> 
> Sent from my DROID PRO using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
Because in October 2009 I relaxed my hair and left my precious Phytorelaxer Index II too long.  It didn't burn my scalp but it chopped off my hair.  I had to cut it and then decided to braid it up because I realized that I didn't like my hair short. 

 In retrospect, I did the right thing because now my edges are slowly coming in and I was having a hard time getting the left side of my hair to grow evenly.  I come to reason that it's because I didn't protect my hair during the relaxing process, I needed to apply profectiv or vaseline on my already relaxed ends.  So this past year has been a learning process and next time I'll leave the relaxer on for no more than 20/25 minutes.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 19, 2011)

10 weeks going on 14...


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 19, 2011)

48 weeks post!


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 24, 2011)

Checking in at 49 (almost 50) weeks!!!!  I cannot believe I've gone this long and I cannot wait to begin Year 2 of my transition w/o a bc!  Keeping it braided or wigging it for the rest of the year....


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 24, 2011)

Checking in at 30 weeks.  Still feels like I just started....


----------



## Need2gro (Feb 24, 2011)

17 wks post...  My hair is acting up.. shedding like crazy. contemplating cutting my hair to nl to get rid of heat damage from a domican blow out in dec  too many splits happening


----------



## Poutchi (Feb 24, 2011)

I am 53 weeks post ... transitionning though


----------



## OrangeMoon (Feb 24, 2011)

10 weeks and on the fence about transitioning.


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 24, 2011)

A measley 8 weeks but shooting for 24  We shall see


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 24, 2011)

44 weeks tomorrow


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 24, 2011)

zero, just relaxed on monday


----------



## bestblackgirl (Feb 24, 2011)

10 weeks post. Planning on stretching till  17 weeks post at least. I'm not sure how long i am stretching yet


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 24, 2011)

28 weeks post


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 24, 2011)

50 weeks -- Im transitioning


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 24, 2011)

Two


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 24, 2011)

^^^I'm jealous!  I'm 11 weeks post as of yesterday.  Can't wait for my next relaxer March 18!


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 24, 2011)

sunnieb I was going to stretch more (I was 14 weeks) but the shedding was driving me nuts.  All is well now.  March 18 will be here before u know it!


----------



## bellesocialite (Feb 24, 2011)

13 weeks...thinking of relaxing at either 16 weeks or going for a 6 month stretch.  :scratchch


----------



## Toy (Feb 24, 2011)

5 wks 1 day trying for 10 wks.


----------



## MsQ (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm 12 weeks post. I had been rollersetting myself, but gave in and got a Dominican blowout last week. I'm going to rollerset again tomorrow. Hoping to stretch to 16 weeks...


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm 11 weeks post and will relax in 2 weeks. But I want to stretch to 16 weeks next time. HHG!


----------



## Bluetopia (Feb 24, 2011)

60 weeks 

almost broke down on week 52. so glad i didn't


----------



## Poopiedo (Feb 25, 2011)

18 weeks post


----------



## janaq2003 (Feb 25, 2011)

8 wks post


----------



## Solitude (Feb 25, 2011)

6 weeks tomorrow


----------



## grow (Feb 25, 2011)

9 weeks post.....working to stretch without breakage at least until the end of march, 
at most, with the right techniques, until the beginning of may!


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 25, 2011)

7 weeks might stretch through mardi gras


----------



## Hairsnob (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm 6 1/2 wks and that green box of ORS sitting in my cabinet has been staring at my freakishly saying OPEN ME, OPEN ME. But I'm gonna wait at least another week since my hair's been behaving pretty much so far.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 25, 2011)

3 months post March first.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 25, 2011)

60 weeks post this week.


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Mar 5, 2011)

Checking in! 27 weeks post! Doing well 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## blessedandlucky (Mar 5, 2011)

Almost 7 weeks into a 10 or 12 week stretch. Playing it by ear..


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Mar 5, 2011)

12 weeks into 6month stretch


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 5, 2011)

29 weeks post


----------



## Poopiedo (Mar 5, 2011)

19 weeks, stretching 6 months


----------



## destine2grow (Mar 5, 2011)

21 wks post today! Tomorrow is shampoo day! starting to notice shrinkage!


----------



## Sha76 (Mar 5, 2011)

21 weeks here


----------



## chelleypie810 (Mar 5, 2011)

7 wks post


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 5, 2011)

45 weeks post


----------



## cherxy777 (Mar 5, 2011)

8 weeks yesterday! Will be going for about 27 against my will...


----------



## imaccami (Mar 5, 2011)

I think I'm about 3 weeks post. I usually go 3 months between relaxers.


----------



## theprototype (Mar 6, 2011)

38 weeks. Not sure if I'm transitioning or not.


----------



## milaydy31 (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm 90 weeks post


----------



## growingbrown (Mar 6, 2011)

1 year post on 3/8!

Sent from my PG06100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 17, 2011)

I MADE IT 1 FULL YEAR!!!!!  :woohoo:


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 17, 2011)

31 weeks post with 2 more weeks left


----------



## yardgirl (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm 3 weeks post. I plan to get a weave next week (all being well) and end up stretching for maybe 15 weeks.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 17, 2011)

10 months, 1 week and some change! :woohoo:


----------



## growingbrown (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm 12 months, 1 week and 2 days post!

Sent from my PG06100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm now at 96 weeks


----------



## itismehmmkay (Mar 17, 2011)

^^I'mma get me a post-relaxer ticker too!


----------



## melo14609 (Mar 17, 2011)

16 weeks post relaxer!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Mar 17, 2011)

12 weeks post!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 17, 2011)

14 weeks post!  Doing my relaxer tomorrow!  

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## LaNecia (Mar 17, 2011)

15 weeks, 11 to go!


----------



## halee_J (Mar 18, 2011)

6 months post. I'm halfway there.


----------



## baglady215 (Mar 18, 2011)

5 weeks...  Trying to go 16!


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Mar 18, 2011)

Uhmmm...1 week


----------



## Poopiedo (Mar 18, 2011)

21 weeks post


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 18, 2011)

2 months and two weeks!!! stretching until!!


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 18, 2011)

Almost 4 weeks post. time flies. one third of the way there... 8 more weeks to go!


----------



## LushLox (Mar 18, 2011)

5 weeks post. I'll only be stretching for 12 weeks this time but after that it'll be another six month stretch.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 18, 2011)

About 30 min post relaxer!  I just self-relaxed!  Chillin' and doing the neutralizing phase now.

:woohoo:


----------



## theLovelyStyle (Mar 18, 2011)

9 weeks currently


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Mar 18, 2011)

29 WEEKS POST


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 18, 2011)

52+ wks post and debating if whether not I will continue transitioning or relax next month


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 18, 2011)

3 months post. I had my last relaxer Dec.2010. My hair dresser will help me in my transition.


----------



## dede1129 (Mar 18, 2011)

10 Weeks Post today!


----------



## e$h (Mar 18, 2011)

Exactly 4 weeks...relaxed on February 18th with Mizani Butter Blends.  I <3 that stuff


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll be 17 weeks on Monday and my mom is already starting to tell me my hair is looking "puffy."  I am going for a 2 year transition so she'd better get used to it!  I don't intend to flat iron until Easter so I still have about six weeks left before I straighten my hair.


----------



## poookie (Mar 20, 2011)

81!! Go Team Natural!


----------



## blessedandlucky (Mar 20, 2011)

9 weeks post and likely relaxing in the next week or so. depends on how my hair turns out after i wash it. i have learned that stretching for 12 weeks doesn't work for me.


----------



## merilusmims (Mar 20, 2011)

14 weeks tmmrw


----------



## mami2010 (Mar 20, 2011)

11 weeks trying to at least push it until june...even try till december if I can hang in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2011)

6 Weeks.  Will Relax in another 6 weeks.


----------



## growingbrown (Mar 20, 2011)

53 weeks post and counting!


----------



## Eluv (Mar 20, 2011)

18 weeks post, going for a 3yr transition.


sent from my HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum app


----------



## jerseygurl (Mar 21, 2011)

65 weeks!!!


----------



## naturallygoldie (Mar 21, 2011)

78 weeks


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 21, 2011)

52 weeks and 2 days.


----------



## destine2grow (Mar 21, 2011)

23 wks post and have several weeks more. Planning and 2yr transition. You ladies over a year post are my inspiration.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

14 weeks post. Just stretching. not sure when I will be relaxing yet.


----------



## KimPossibli (Mar 21, 2011)

24 weeks on Sunday...


----------



## ojemba (Mar 23, 2011)

13 weeks. Hoping to make 39, only 26 to go.


----------



## loved (Mar 23, 2011)

13 weeks. 
Not sure how long I plan to go.


----------



## MaryJane3000 (Mar 23, 2011)

Im 21 weeks...transitioning but contemplating getting a relaxer :/


----------



## blessedandlucky (Mar 23, 2011)

4 hours post!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## esi.adokowa (Apr 2, 2011)

just eight weeks.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Apr 2, 2011)

32 weeks, SL, going until I reach BSL


----------



## Softerlove (Apr 2, 2011)

9 weeks, I plan to relax 12-16 weeks post.  However, my recent protien treatment  and Biotin, my hair feels thick and my roots...don't get me started.

Sent from my MyTouch 4 G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Apr 2, 2011)

14 weeks post. Trying to stretch for 36 weeks but with the summer heat..idk if thats possible. My longest stretch was 24 weeks. So far no breakage..


----------



## Sanity (Apr 2, 2011)

4 days post (14wks post)... couldn't take it... will try again this time around.


----------



## Poopiedo (Apr 2, 2011)

1 day post. 20 more weeks to go.


----------



## janeemat (Apr 2, 2011)

22 wks post and it's hell! It took me 2 hrs to detangle and rollerset my hair today!  I'm exhausted.  I think I'm relaxing next wkend and forgetting about this 6 months crap. Hang I might even take off work Wed and relax my hair.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 2, 2011)

17 weeks post, not sure if I'm relaxing at 21 weeks or if I'm just going to keep going through summer  we'll see.


----------



## simplybeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm 9 weeks post and I'm trying to go 12 weeks, this is my first stretch and I usually relax every 6 weeks religiously!! I'm having a really hard time detangling on wash days even with conditioner under running water!!! I was wondering if any of you pros could give me some tips to make this easier??


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 2, 2011)

almost 6 weeks


----------



## Toy (Apr 3, 2011)

Almost 11 wks going for 12.


----------



## chocolatesis (Apr 3, 2011)

I just relaxed my hair after a 16-week stretch (my second stretch).  I can tell the condition of my hair is improving. The hair I've grown over the last 8 months (two 16-week stretches) is smoother than the rest of my hair.  I love stretching now!!!


----------



## mezzogirl (Apr 3, 2011)

7 weeks post


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

12 weeks going to 21


----------



## toyas08 (Apr 3, 2011)

28 weeks post


----------



## bellatiamarie (Apr 3, 2011)

13 weeks... ready to slap that mizani on this thang real quick!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 3, 2011)

19 weeks post...5 weeks to go


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## godzooki (Apr 3, 2011)

23 wks post. Longest I've ever gone so far...


----------



## tasha7239 (Apr 3, 2011)

2 weeks post.  8 weeks to go.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 8, 2011)

4 months to the day.


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Apr 8, 2011)

32 weeks post today ! still stretching smoothly....


----------



## fiyahwerks (Apr 8, 2011)

32 weeks.............


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 8, 2011)

83 weeks and counting   (Sorry I'm just being silly)


----------



## EbonyMajesty (Apr 8, 2011)

45 weeks and counting. Almost relaxed earlier this week, but it didn't happen. Maybe I'll go for a year, maybe I'll go natural. Who knows...


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 8, 2011)

37 Weeks Post


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Apr 8, 2011)

I am 17 weeks post tomorrow. This is the longest I have ever stretched. I'm hoping to thicken it up and improve the health of my strands.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm at 10 weeks shooting for at least 12 weeks.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Apr 8, 2011)

15 weeks post. Stretching for 18.


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Apr 9, 2011)

I am 4 into a 10 - 12 week stretch.


----------



## RainyDaze (Apr 9, 2011)

I am just about 32 weeks post. I decided to transition to natural, no ifs, ands or buts!


----------



## Daeuiel (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm 40 weeks post. Just took down box braids & dc'd today. Really looked at my texture for the first time in a while and was amused to find ramen noodle curls at my crown  I wonder how it will look after I BC. Trying to hang on for at least 2 years so I can have some length


----------



## nymane (Apr 9, 2011)

8 weeks down...12 more to go


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 10, 2011)

I have NO idea… but I'll be a year post relaxer next month and 3 months natural all on the same day!!


----------



## nichelle02 (Apr 10, 2011)

81 weeks now. This was not my intention at all. But I've been taking care of two (three actually) textures of hair for so long now that I might not relax again. Who knows...


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 10, 2011)

7 weeks post


----------



## Softerlove (Apr 10, 2011)

Calender check, I relaxed 1.25.2011, I thought I was 9 weeks until someone corrected me....12 weeks, I will relax 4.20.2011. & at 13 weeks

Sent from my Mytouch 4 G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## gdub2071 (Apr 10, 2011)

What a coincidence...I'm exactly the same relax date as post #978. Last relaxer on 1.25.2011 and I'll be relaxing on 4.14.2011. The stretch gets easier every time!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 10, 2011)

About 9 weeks post, I'm only stretching for another 6 weeks or so in time for my holiday then I'm going to do a much longer stretch.


----------



## shasha8685 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll be 14 weeks post on Tuesday.

I'm thinking about stretching until June which will put me at 21 weeks post. Hmmmmm.....


----------



## ojemba (Apr 10, 2011)

16 weeks on Wednesday.


----------



## mezzogirl (Apr 10, 2011)

8 weeks post.


----------



## smilesarecontagious (Apr 10, 2011)

5 weeks post.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 11, 2011)

Almost 28 weeks.


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 11, 2011)

68 weeks post


----------



## KimPossibli (Apr 11, 2011)

27 weeks aka half a year


----------



## clulessonhair (Apr 11, 2011)

7 weeks and 2 days. And OMG this new growth is getting unbearable!! But I will stick in there cause yall got double digits going on here.....


----------



## lux10023 (Apr 11, 2011)

4 months---so 16 weeks i think..i usually texlax every 3/4 months--but im gonna see if i can go chemical free...

alter ego really softens my new growth so tryna eliminate the chemical process altogether-we'll see


----------



## KurlyNinja (Apr 11, 2011)

55 weeks post.


----------



## lana (Apr 11, 2011)

I think I'm 7 weeks, but I forgot to write down the date of my last texlax. I'm pretty sure I'm 7-8 weeks. My new growth feels about 7 weeks grown in. So I will wait until 2.5 inches or another 7 weeks, whichever comes first.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 11, 2011)

I am four months post. 16 weeks I am transitioning going natural after relaxing for five years.


----------



## Judwill07 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm 31 weeks post.


----------



## dedicatedshopper (Apr 11, 2011)

7 weeks and hoping to push until July. Seems daunting.


----------



## bellesocialite (Apr 14, 2011)

20 weeks post as of yesterday! Never stretched past 16 weeks. I can't wait to relax.


----------



## AlkalineSteam (Apr 14, 2011)

6 weeks post. Will relax at 10.


----------



## dede1129 (Apr 14, 2011)

14 Weeks on Sunday! Woohoo!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 14, 2011)

57 WEEKS!!!!!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 25, 2011)

40 weeks post!


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm 2 days shy of 35 weeks post.! Yay!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Apr 27, 2011)

Ended my stretch today @ 18 weeks post!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 27, 2011)

Checking in at 40 weeks


----------



## KimPossibli (Apr 27, 2011)

30 weeks..


----------



## MegB29203 (Apr 27, 2011)

35 weeks and 3 days  *Just keep swimming*


----------



## ClassyDiva (Apr 28, 2011)

Well so far I believe I am 12 weeks as it us called. Haven't had a relaxer since Dec 31st. Talk about thick strands. Im trying to push a year without a relaxer.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## SmileyNY (Apr 28, 2011)

Right now... 1 week post  .... just ended a 17 week stretch. I gained thickness and 2.5 inches of length. I'm ecstatic  

Next texlax: September 2011


----------



## janeemat (Apr 29, 2011)

I am 3 weeks post and loving it!  No nightmares detangling trying to rollerset.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Apr 29, 2011)

5 weeks post and 4-6 weeks until I relax based on how my hair acts!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Belle_de_Paris (Apr 29, 2011)

8 wks post into a 20weeks stretch ! So far, so good.  Last stretch was 18wks, i try to add 2 more wks each time until i reach 24. I final goal is to relax every 6 months.


----------



## newnyer (Apr 29, 2011)

9 weeks and some change post....and I am FEELING it! I'm only planning to go to 12 weeks....that's a stretch by my usual standards (when I'm not wearing weaves and/or braids) and I don't want to anger my already breaking hair with the 2 textures.

Sent from my MB200 using MB200


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 29, 2011)

May will make 5 months post.


----------



## kibbles318 (Apr 29, 2011)

Highly Favored8 said:


> May will make 5 months post.



Me too  !!!


----------



## SLOGRO (Apr 29, 2011)

9 weeks 1 day post going for 10 weeks  maybe I'll extent who knows. :woohoo:


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Apr 30, 2011)

1 month 4 weeks


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 30, 2011)

1 day...kinda...hehe I just relaxed


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## cherxy777 (Apr 30, 2011)

16 weeks and counting.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Apr 30, 2011)

6 wks post tomorrow. I only stretch to 12 wks. So far so good.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 30, 2011)

11 weeks post and change. I'll be touching up at 16 weeks this time.


----------



## yardgirl (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm 9.5 weeks post


----------



## TLC1020 (Apr 30, 2011)

4 weeks today... Just came off an 8 month stretch


----------



## twilight80 (Apr 30, 2011)

19 weeks, longest I have been without relaxing, but I miss my relaxed hair. Trying to do the natural and healthy thing but I might not make it!


----------



## blackbarbietea (Apr 30, 2011)

I was 30 weeks post, but last friday, I decided to go ahead and relax because I noticed my shedding becoming a bit much.

I'm actually super glad that I bit the bullet and just went on and relaxed. A few more monthes and I would of been fully natural LOL


----------



## Oasis (Apr 30, 2011)

i have no idea. i can't remember when i last relaxed. i do know i'm at least 10 weeks though since i've had in braids for that long.

i'm still trying to decide if i want to transition or keep relaxing.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 30, 2011)

I was 21 weeks...until this morning.....


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 30, 2011)

I'll be 52 weeks come Wednesday


----------



## destine2grow (May 1, 2011)

29 weeks post as of yesterday! Trying 2 hang on and transition!


----------



## chelseatiara (May 1, 2011)

5 weeks!!! likin the thickness my new growth adds...


----------



## blessedandlucky (May 1, 2011)

6 weeks post on wednesday


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## halee_J (May 1, 2011)

30 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (May 1, 2011)

36 (9 months) post on friday !


----------



## miss_cheveious (May 1, 2011)

19 weeks post- my longest ever!! Aiming for a 6 months stretch.


----------



## voltefaccia (May 1, 2011)

13 weeks this coming Tuesday - my longest. I notice that if I don't moisturize daily that by the time I get around to doing it I lose about a toonie (oh, Canada!) worth of hair albeit a fairly transparent amount (not dense but a lot of strands like a tumble weed). I am hoping to hold out until the end of August. *fingers crossed*


----------



## tiffal1922 (May 1, 2011)

72 Weeeks!!!!

ain't i a stinker!!


----------



## Janet' (May 1, 2011)

tiffal1922 said:


> 72 Weeeks!!!!
> 
> ain't i a stinker!!



Lol...You read my mind...It's been approximately 312 weeks


----------



## divachyk (May 2, 2011)

Hats off to all stretchers. I applaud your hard work.  If I ever learn the art of stretching, I will be dangerous, in a good way!!!! :superbanana:

I'm 10 weeks post and ending my stretching on Wed. My time is wimpy compared to the rest but stretching is not my thing yet (been there, done that, with catastrophe)


----------



## ChristmasCarol (May 25, 2011)

Transitioning - 106 weeks!


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (May 25, 2011)

39 weeks post....


----------



## JadeFox (May 25, 2011)

great thread!

6 weeks post on Sat. virgin texturizer after 3 years. did a mini-bc last may. before that i was natural for about 7 (maybe more) years.

shooting for 12 weeks and possibly longer.


----------



## Hairsnob (May 25, 2011)

6 weeks...... Darn, I could have sworn I was further along than that... Uggh!!


----------



## chasturner84 (May 25, 2011)

22 weeks...


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 25, 2011)

I give up


----------



## 05girl (May 25, 2011)

Checking in - 23 weeks!  But wishing I had more new growth than I do   Not even two inches.


----------



## childoftheKing (May 25, 2011)

15 weeks today


----------



## Judwill07 (May 25, 2011)

I am 37 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## NicBenny (May 25, 2011)

60 weeks this week.


----------



## nickpoopie (May 25, 2011)

I'm 9 weeks post with 7 more weeks to go.  Last time I stretched for 20 weeks with 3.5 inches of new growth.  This time if I can achieve 3 inches I'll make it to APL.


----------



## nickpoopie (May 25, 2011)

twilight80
Hang in there, I too was going to transition but after 5 months I missed my relaxed hair and ended up getting a relaxer and I've regretted it since.  This is my second attempt and I'm determined to make it through.


----------



## nickpoopie (May 25, 2011)

05girl said:


> Checking in - 23 weeks! But wishing I had more new growth than I do  Not even two inches.


 Your hair could just be in the resting phase.  Hang in there.


----------



## sj73 (May 25, 2011)

In the middle of week 10 of a 12 week stretch.  I'm tempted to go 16 weeks again, but had major damage last time...won't be doing that again...nope


----------



## Poutchi (May 25, 2011)

I will be 64 weeks post this friday (in 2 days )


----------



## twilight80 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks! 
I'm still hanging on. I see my natural waves/curls and they are beautiful, but I need my hair much longer before I'm satisfied. Plus now I have a set back because I went to a salon and the lady cut my hair to even it out...now I'm at NL


----------



## blessedandlucky (May 25, 2011)

9 weeks today. Relaxing next Sunday.  I lost hair trying to stretch beyond that before. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## augiemoment (May 25, 2011)

22 weeks today, I'm transitioning so lets see


----------



## halee_J (May 25, 2011)

33 weeks, transitioning...


----------



## destine2grow (May 25, 2011)

twilight80 said:


> Thanks!
> I'm still hanging on. I see my natural waves/curls and they are beautiful, but I need my hair much longer before I'm satisfied. Plus now I have a set back because I went to a salon and the lady cut my hair to even it out...now I'm at NL


 
You are not a lone. I also am going through a set back. I am trying to get the left side of my hair to grow back as well as stop my relax ends from breaking off. However I am transtioning but I am tired of seeing the break off and making my hair harder to style.



05girl said:


> Checking in - 23 weeks! But wishing I had more new growth than I do  Not even two inches.


 
My hair grows slow too and it doesn't help that I am anemic and having been struggling with keeping it under control. I know right now I am having some health issues which is making it harder but I am determine to be natural and to get my problem area to grow and be healthy.

Also would like to say that I will be 33 weeks post on Saturday.


----------



## umesbelle (May 25, 2011)

I'm 8 weeks post. This is my first time trying to stretch. I want to stretch until I have my baby at the end of August. But we shall see.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (May 26, 2011)

nickpoopie said:


> @twilight80
> Hang in there, I too was going to transition but after 5 months I missed my relaxed hair and ended up getting a relaxer and I've regretted it since.  This is my second attempt and I'm determined to make it through.




I did this too...  but now I am six months post.


----------



## miss_cheveious (May 26, 2011)

23 weeks post but I am finally getting my relaxer tomorrow. Praying that I haven't caused any damage.


----------



## la mosca (May 26, 2011)

miss_cheveious said:


> 23 weeks post but I am finally getting my relaxer tomorrow. Praying that I haven't caused any damage.



I'm wishing you the best for your relaxer!  I'm 23 weeks post as well.  This is my longest stretch ever, and I am starting to get paranoid.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (May 26, 2011)

4 weeks !!!! Imma try another 4-6 weeks. My is doing well since I picked up these great tips from lhcf'ers. ThankSS Yall


----------



## hairedity (May 26, 2011)

10 weeks post, aiming for 12 weeks, i'll see then if I go beyong that.


----------



## PinkyPromise (May 26, 2011)

Probably 6 months ish. I haven't really been keeping track but definitely around there somewhere.


----------



## Eluv (May 26, 2011)

28 weeks and counting


----------



## beans4reezy (May 26, 2011)

43 weeks post


----------



## SLOGRO (May 26, 2011)

13 weeks today was going for 10 but decided to wait until i got close to this event i will be attending


----------



## RainyDaze (May 26, 2011)

I am 36 weeks post.


----------



## cherxy777 (May 27, 2011)

1 week lol


----------



## AlliCat (May 27, 2011)

3 weeks post today  going for 18weeks


----------



## nae1114 (May 27, 2011)

12 weeks post on Saturday.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 27, 2011)

about 44 weeks....i think


----------



## MegB29203 (May 27, 2011)

40 weeks


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 27, 2011)

I am 28 weeks today and I will relax at 31 weeks post exactly.  I cant wait!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (May 28, 2011)

4 weeks post..stretching 16 to 18 weeks..


----------



## Hairsnob (Jun 1, 2011)

7 wks, going for 8 at least. This is the point where I normally struggle but wearing this phony pony is really helping me stretch. I know, 7-8 wks isn't much of a stretch but it is for me LOL.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 1, 2011)

4 1/2 weeks post


----------



## Caramela (Jun 1, 2011)

Week 11 of a 12 week stretch. And I can't wait to relax! 

Sent from my SCH-I400 using SCH-I400


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Jun 1, 2011)

almost 40


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Jun 1, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> 7 weeks today but it feels like it's been much longer! I'm trying to make it to 12 weeks.



Pookaloo your hair in your siggy is awesome  looks like its on natural hair tho, I would not have know you were relaxed, it's so full and bodified


----------



## isioma85 (Jun 1, 2011)

I was 30 weeks as of yesterday and got my relaxer. I usually stretch for that long with no problem, but I think this time with my graduation and Boards I didn't pay enough attention to it, because I have so much shedding and pretty much ZERO progress after this relaxer  

All the newgrowth is thick and full, even after relaxing, but the relaxed ends are really pitiful. I need to be more attentive with my stretch next time, or maybe reduce the length of time because this seems like a step backwards for me.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 1, 2011)

9 weeks post...


----------



## princessnad (Jun 1, 2011)

170 weeks post!
Natural baby


----------



## blessedandlucky (Jun 1, 2011)

10 weeks today. Relaxer on Sunday!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 1, 2011)

I am about 8 weeks post, and looked at my texture the other day, and Not sure when Ill be relaxing if ever again


----------



## ladybettle (Jun 1, 2011)

I am 19 weeks post relaxer. I am going to try to transition as long as I can.


----------



## KimPossibli (Jun 1, 2011)

35 weeks....


----------



## shandaw (Jun 1, 2011)

21 weeks three more weeks to go.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 2, 2011)

Will be 11 weeks post tomorrow.  Going for my usual 14 weeks.

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 2, 2011)

6 months post last relaxer 12/2010 so far so good. Transitioning back to natural without big chop. Very pleased this time around.


----------



## ThickRoot (Jun 2, 2011)

11 post weeks in two days. Going for 12...

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 2, 2011)

3 wks w a good bit of new growth.


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 2, 2011)

I will be 34 weeks post on Saturday! I am going to transition for as long as I can.


----------



## NYAmicas (Jun 2, 2011)

4 weeks & I really want to stretch longer this time but my NG be kicking my arse!


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jun 8, 2011)

23 weeks... thinking about transitioning... THINKING... i'm so double minded... i'll figure it out soon enough.


----------



## cherxy777 (Jun 9, 2011)

3 weeks, going for 13-14


----------



## la mosca (Jun 9, 2011)

25 weeks post on Saturday.  I'm going for 31 weeks--right before my vacation in Turkey.  (Yay!)


----------



## dede1129 (Jun 9, 2011)

I am 21 Weeks too! Going for the long haul!



shandaw said:


> 21 weeks three more weeks to go.


----------



## Misseyl (Jun 9, 2011)

18 months and counting.  I have another 6/12 months left.  I can't wait to remove them for good.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jun 9, 2011)

Six. Whoo hoo!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nyreeroberts1 (Jun 9, 2011)

15 weeks, trying to make it to pay day next week....lol


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Jun 9, 2011)

41 weeks yeah!


----------



## afrochique (Jun 10, 2011)

5 wks post. Aiming for 34.


----------



## ScorpioLove (Jun 10, 2011)

*28* weeks post aiming for *36* weeks


----------



## hothair (Jun 10, 2011)

Two weeks


----------



## Judwill07 (Jun 10, 2011)

40 weeks post relaxer.  I never thought I would last this long.
I initially wanted to stretch through the winter and now I'm just dealing with it one day at a time.


----------



## kittenz (Jun 10, 2011)

21 weeks , will be 22 on Sunday.


----------



## janeemat (Jun 10, 2011)

9 weeks post and counting to 12 wks...tis all!


----------



## KimPossibli (Jun 10, 2011)

36 weeks on Sunday...


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 11, 2011)

10 weeks post...........


----------



## Toy (Jun 11, 2011)

9wks post going for 11 wks.


----------



## mcgheeola (Jun 11, 2011)

Im 4 weeks in I will relax in september.


----------



## Nana707 (Jun 12, 2011)

73 weeks......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2011)

About 9 weeks, going for 12.  Will Relax 4th of July Weekend.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Jun 12, 2011)

1 week 1 day! Relaxing in 8-9 weeks. No more stretching for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 24, 2011)

12 weeks post.. Not sure how long I'm going to stretch...


----------



## A856 (Jun 24, 2011)

21weeks on Sunday!


----------



## shasha8685 (Jun 24, 2011)

9 weeks and 3 days.....


----------



## SpicyPisces (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll be 18 weeks tomorrow. I'll be relaxing on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 28, 2011)

37 weeks  I like posting in here, inspires me to keep going


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jun 28, 2011)

*111 weeks!!!*
*...transitioning*


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 28, 2011)

27 weeks post!


----------



## KimPossibli (Jun 28, 2011)

closing in on 38


----------



## Judwill07 (Jun 28, 2011)

42 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm 10 weeks of a 16 week, maybe longer stretch. I'm trying to relax only 3-4 times a year. I'm trying to regain my thickness lost due to pro bone straight relaxers. I've changed stylist cause they didn't understand that I don't like nor need bone striaght hair.


----------



## Ariana4000 (Jun 28, 2011)

16 weeks


----------



## mzbrown (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm currently 19 weeks in and I have no clue when I'm going to perm again. Each time I stretch it gets easier and I go longer.


----------



## bahamababe242 (Jun 28, 2011)

21 weeks


----------



## berrybeautiful1 (Jun 28, 2011)

3 weeks, aiming for 12 weeks


----------



## chikachic817 (Jun 28, 2011)

12 weeks. Relaxing this weekend


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 28, 2011)

4 days post.  Not relaxing again until September 30.


----------



## hothair (Jun 28, 2011)

5 weeks going on twelve I think.

Doing my cassia this week if it comes in on time  and then my BKT next week


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 28, 2011)

50 weeks post


----------



## Poopiedo (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll be 13 weeks this Friday.  I will relax at 20 weeks.


----------



## BrookeLynn (Jun 29, 2011)

Almost 90 weeks post relaxer. My last perm was around Oct 10, 2009.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 5, 2011)

7 months post so far so good.


----------



## afrochique (Jul 5, 2011)

9 wks post. Not relaxing until December.


----------



## theLovelyStyle (Jul 5, 2011)

14 weeks post this thursday.
Longest stretch ever for me!
Relaxing tomorrow!


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 6, 2011)

14 weeks post this week.. Not sure how long I'm going but I am aiming for 20 weeks 
Longest stretch recently was 8 months with braids...


----------



## halee_J (Jul 6, 2011)

Closing on 39


----------



## A856 (Jul 6, 2011)

22weeks and things are going great!


----------



## csmith4204 (Jul 6, 2011)

26 weeks and getting my touchup next week! Excited to find out my length!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 19, 2011)

30 weeks post relaxer 7 months post. Transitioning back to natural NO BC! My stylist is making my transition so worth it.


----------



## 05girl (Jul 19, 2011)

What is your stylist doing to help?  What methods?
We are at the same weeks 
I still go to a stylist every other week... steam condition, blowdried and flat irons.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 19, 2011)

This week make 16 weeks post... 4 months


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 19, 2011)

05girl said:


> What is your stylist doing to help?  What methods?
> We are at the same weeks
> I still go to a stylist every other week... steam condition, blowdried and flat irons.




@05girl 


I go twice a month all she does is wash, rinse, deep condition, treatment which helps my hair so much. Afterwards she flat irons my hair and every 3 months she trims my ends. I mostly wear my hair in buns or braid outs as soon as my hair starts to shrink in 3-4 days after wards. 

The week(s) that I do not see her I moisturize every other night and seal my ends with Jamaican Black Castor oil. Some times I dab a little Jamaican Black Castor oil on my new growth. 

However, my stylist is the one who is helping me with transition and I thank   her for that.


----------



## Anonymous1 (Jul 19, 2011)

4 Weeks tomorrow. YAY! On my new journey to being natural.!!


----------



## Judwill07 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hanging on at 45 weeks.


----------



## tiffal1922 (Jul 19, 2011)

Im 87 weeks post!!! Lol
Sunday was my 1 year anniversary for my big chop!!!! 
I am pleased to say my hair has quite a bit of length and i discovered last week that my hair looks great in a puff!! 

Sent from my MB525 using MB525


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm 14 wks with NO urge to relax!!!!  I plan to consult with a few stylist to see which would be willing to do my blow-outs & trims about every 3 months. I can maintain as long as my ends are good & there is no heat damage. I'm tired of the chemical happy stylist that charge an arm & a leg.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jul 20, 2011)

14 months and almost two weeks into my natural transition.


----------



## ezina (Jul 21, 2011)

8.5 weeks and I already want to relax! Ha, I'm a long term stretcher, too (I alternate between 3 and 6 months). Don't know why I feel the urge this time around.


----------



## Oasis (Jul 21, 2011)

i have no idea. the last time i relaxed was some time in February, i believe.

ETA: after investigating vigorously, i've come to the conclusion that my last relaxer was Feb 11th so i am almost 23 weeks post.


----------



## kupenda (Jul 21, 2011)

It will be four weeks tomorrow. But you would think I'm coming out after another 3 month stretch. It is alll kinds of dangerous up in thurr!!!  * hehehee*


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Poutchi (Jul 21, 2011)

Whoa, I just counted... I am 72 weeks post !!! Go me


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jul 21, 2011)

12 weeks post today. The plan is to transition to natural  for 18 months. This is my first attempt!


----------



## angelgrl135 (Jul 21, 2011)

54 WEEKS!!!!


----------



## augiemoment (Jul 21, 2011)

30 weeks post
attempting to transition for two years, so far so good, i do not have tangle problems and i'm using a very simple regimen. lets see how it goes


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm a day away from 70 weeks. I'm hoping to stretch for about 112 weeks. My plan is to get to BSL for graduation and then chop a few days later.


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Jul 21, 2011)

47 weeks post!


----------



## halee_J (Jul 21, 2011)

40 weeks


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Jul 21, 2011)

5 weeks into a 8 week strech. THis new growth is kicking my but. The MT is really workng for me. My hair is thicker and growing faster. Now all i have to do is perfect my ends


----------



## koolkittychick (Jul 21, 2011)

Today makes 10 weeks. So far, so good, but it's getting kind of hectic up in there!  I am trying to make it to the 12 week mark; then I will assess and see if I must takes myself to the salon. (probably yes!)


----------



## cherxy777 (Jul 21, 2011)

9 weeks, but had a mini detangling disaster yesterday YIKES!


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 21, 2011)

7 but it's a really good 7.  Co washing and finger detangling my new BFF's


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 27, 2011)

This week make 17 weeks post


----------



## tryingto (Jul 27, 2011)

46 weeks,


----------



## Luscious850 (Jul 27, 2011)

8 weeks and my hair is acting a FOOL! I need to tame this thing before it gets out of control


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 27, 2011)

53 Weeks


----------



## NYDiva (Jul 27, 2011)

11 weeks and the last 2 weeks have been rough!!!!!!!  My goal was to get to 16 weeks, but that aint gonna happen.  Ordered my Phyto on Sunday, it came in today, will have it done early next week.  Hopefully I've made some progress!


----------



## cherxy777 (Jul 27, 2011)

10 weeks


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 27, 2011)

8 weeks aiming for 16.  I'm half way there.


----------



## taz007 (Jul 28, 2011)

I am 6 days post!


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jul 28, 2011)

11 weeks!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## blackberry815 (Jul 28, 2011)

5 weeks now aiming for 10-12 weeks but i know that i am going to have to really really really fight the urge not to relax HARD because I already made my hair appointment for my touch up for next week at 6 weeks... Smh 



Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## equestrian (Jul 28, 2011)

Just a week right now, but I had stretched for 16 weeks prior.


----------



## Sanity (Jul 28, 2011)

I am 9 weeks stretching for 14.... (I do not know if I will make it!!) lol need to step up on the PSing!! I have to make it to BSL before DEC 2011!!


----------



## Aireen (Jul 28, 2011)

7 weeks post!


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Jul 28, 2011)

Almost a year hee hee , but right now 11 months and some change


----------



## newbiemom (Jul 28, 2011)

I stretched 20 weeks and I had so much shedding. It was terrible. I just can't.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 28, 2011)

4 weeks post tomorrow!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 29, 2011)

I just counted for the sake of this thread and i'm 64 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## Dommo (Jul 29, 2011)

0 . I relaxed yesterday at 7 weeks.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 29, 2011)

I am almost 8 weeks. IDK if I should stretch to 16 weeks or 24 weeks.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Jul 29, 2011)

An easy 6 weeks. 3 more weeks to go


----------



## Britt (Jul 29, 2011)

I am 9 weeks post and it's a bit of a pain. I can't comb as freely. Right now I currently wear it pulled back daily. Would like to hold out for another 3 weeks. I ordered a bottle of Silken Child detangler to see if that helps with combing my roots and softening up the new growth some.


----------



## Judwill07 (Jul 29, 2011)

I am 47 weeks.


----------



## kittenz (Jul 29, 2011)

Sunday will make 29 weeks for me.  Easy breezy so far.  I wash (or co-wash) on Sundays, DC,  set and I'm good to go for the week.


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 29, 2011)

12 weeks post and surprisingly, it's going easy - best stretch so far.


----------



## nyreeroberts1 (Jul 29, 2011)

4 Weeks for me......only 21 more weeks to go until Christmas! My last stretch was 18 weeks. I am working my way to doing only 2 relaxers per year. I have started steaming, so I hope this helps Wish me luck!


----------



## TLC1020 (Aug 2, 2011)

18 weeks post this week and relaxing this weekend..........Not making it to 20 weeks


----------



## Nat1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

8 weeks this week and getting a touch up this weekend. Hoping to try and do my first stretch to 10 weeks next time.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Aug 2, 2011)

5 weeks post

Sent from my Sidekick 4G using LHCF App


----------



## Hairsnob (Aug 12, 2011)

9wks and that relaxer box has been staring at me real hard lately. However, my hair is doing pretty good and I don't see any extra breakage/shedding. So I may hang in there another week.


----------



## Sha76 (Aug 12, 2011)

12 weeks here


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Aug 12, 2011)

23 weeks....


----------



## Oasis (Aug 12, 2011)

3 days post after a 6 month stretch.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Aug 12, 2011)

73 weeks! I can't wait to get my hair braided so I can coast through my next 14 months.


----------



## frizzy (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm 7 weeks post.  I won't relax again until November......hopefully.  

I'm usually an 8-10 week relaxer, but did an unplanned 18 week stretch last time (Feb-Jun) that wasn't bad.  That put me in mind to shoot for 6 months this time.  November and May will be my relaxer months until I transition to natural.  We will see how it works out.


----------



## Britt (Aug 12, 2011)

Currently 11 wks...


----------



## Judwill07 (Aug 12, 2011)

49 Weeks post relaxer...


----------



## halee_J (Aug 12, 2011)

Approaching 44 weeks.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 12, 2011)

Exactly 4 weeks post relaxer today.  I just finished my first 10 week stretch and pushing for 12wks this time. My relaxer months are January, April, July and October.


----------



## newnyer (Aug 12, 2011)

Going into 13 weeks and I swear this happened by accident.  I thought I would be doing big things if I waited 10 weeks and here I am considering  another 7 without a weave. What am I thinking??


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 12, 2011)

12 weeks post, 3 months to go


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 19, 2011)

8 months post relaxer transitioning no big chop. So far so good.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 19, 2011)

56 weeks post


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 19, 2011)

8 weeks post today!  

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 19, 2011)

0 as of 30 minutes ago DC'ing now


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 19, 2011)

3 weeks 1 day!


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 19, 2011)

3 weeks post, no idea how long i'm going to stretch, just going with it...


----------



## Sanity (Aug 19, 2011)

3 Days post


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 20, 2011)

26 weeks post today. Just kept putting it off and 10 extra wks went by that was quick and easy! 

Sent from my Zio


----------



## AVE One (Aug 20, 2011)

13 weeks post for me.  Not sure when I will get a touch-up...just taking it day by day.


----------



## youwillrise (Aug 20, 2011)

302 weeks. 

 hehe.


edit:

actually, i lied...

302 weeks was from when i chopped my hair off. 

my post relaxer would be...

318 weeks.


----------



## ogmistress (Aug 20, 2011)

52 weeks to the day. I'm really proud of myself.


----------



## Misseyl (Aug 20, 2011)

86 weeks strong, 20 more weeks to go.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 20, 2011)

Misseyl WOW!!  You're in braids?  Are you relaxing at 106 or going natural?


----------



## BreeNique (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm about 59 weeks post, i suppose.

transitioning, cutting off 2-3 inches every few months instead of a huge BC. gettin a sew in (Hopefully!!) in a few weeks!!


----------



## danysedai (Aug 20, 2011)

9 weeks, stretching with half wigs (Creta girl and Evony by Outre).I'll probably relax first week of September.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 20, 2011)

260 weeks and 5 days.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Aug 20, 2011)

B_Phlyy said:


> *260 *weeks and 5 days.



plus 5 days tho??


----------



## lavaflow99 (Aug 20, 2011)

8 weeks with a goal to get to 14 weeks post


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Aug 20, 2011)

51 weeks post


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Aug 20, 2011)

16 weeks post, today.


----------



## Pink Pearls (Aug 21, 2011)

13 weeks post.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 21, 2011)

12 weeks post. The NG is something else this time, I'm going to hold out until 16 weeks.


----------



## MissTripleChoc (Aug 21, 2011)

8 weeks and struggling! my new growth is about 1inch long and coarse. I'll only be able to make another week as i'm beginning to see breakage from coming from the new growth to the relaxed hair. I haven't been using the steam room at the gym to do my deep conditions and so this has limited my stretch.


----------



## levette (Aug 21, 2011)

7 weeks but it feels like 14. I am trying to at least make it to 12 weeks but I don't know if I can hold out that long.


----------



## Misseyl (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm going to relax again.  I put in the braids because I experienced a setback while relaxing.  I didn't want to wear short hair so I decided to wear box braids for two years until it grows back.


----------



## mezzogirl (Aug 21, 2011)

4 weeks 3 days


----------



## irsgirl (Aug 21, 2011)

4 weeks into my normal 12 week stretch.


----------



## Britt (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm currently 12 wks post. I usually touch up between 8-10 wks... gonna try my best to hold out to relax at 16 wks. For the next 4 wks, I plan to get my roots blown maybe once/twice and in between then wash myself and I must spray my roots in order to be able to run the comb through it.


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Aug 21, 2011)

7 weeks.  I think it's easier to stretch the longer your hair gets.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Aug 21, 2011)

16 weeks. Im texlaxing this Fri @ 17 weeks!


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Aug 24, 2011)

19 weeks I've added castor oil to my hot six oil & apply directly to my scalp making my new growth softer & easier to manage. I also rub hot 6 oil & Shea butter together & work that through my hair & wet wrap over night. My hair is soft & shiny in the morning. 


"...Forgetting what is behind and looking forward to what is ahead,..."
Philippians 3:13


----------



## kittenz (Aug 24, 2011)

33 weeks on Sunday - Trying to figure out when I'll BC


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 24, 2011)

I am 10 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm 8.5 wks post relaxer and I'm stuggling this go round. Hoping to make it to 12wks.


----------



## Missdelicious1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm 11 weeks and 3 days into a 12 week stretch. I can't wait to relax ! My hair looks so puffy, I can't to anything with it right now except throw a wig over it.  I'll probably relax a day or two early so I can be cute for this weekend.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Aug 24, 2011)

*119* weeks...transitioning.


----------



## long_hair1day (Sep 6, 2011)

I am 6 weeks today but it feels like more. I'm just reaching neck length and I'm trying to wait until 8 weeks to relax again but this here is getting crucial! My new growth is about 1 inch right now and it always seems to get unruly,unmanageable and out of control around 7 weeks.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 15, 2011)

9 months post!


----------



## Sanity (Sep 15, 2011)

3 wks and 6 days into another 12 wk stretch


----------



## nyreeroberts1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Right @ week 12 but going for 25 weeks until Christmas. I am hoping to finally be at BSL by then. I am trying to see what 3-4 inches of new growth actually look like, so if it goes well I may give the natural thing a try one more time.


----------



## New2me (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow, just counted 20 weeks. Still new but hanging in there for 52 weeks. I hope.

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## Napp (Sep 20, 2011)

1 week out of 12...maybe 14 depending on how it goes


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Sep 20, 2011)

So far, 15. I'm trying for 30, but I dont think I can make it...


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm about 2 1/2 wks from 6 months post relaxer


"...Forgetting what is behind and looking forward to what is ahead,..."
Philippians 3:13


----------



## avi1derful (Sep 21, 2011)

14+ weeks post. In a weave until the end of october but may have to touch-up my roots. I can't take it anymore!!!


----------



## SpicyPisces (Sep 21, 2011)

12 weeks 1 day post...I'll be relaxing in November or December.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm 108 weeks post touch-up and still going. I plan to do a mini trim tomorrow to take advantage of the lunar/fall solstice!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Sep 22, 2011)

14 weeks of 26 week stretch!


----------



## halee_J (Sep 22, 2011)

Closing on 53 weeks


----------



## mssoconfused (Sep 22, 2011)

13 weeks of a 26 week stretch.....


----------



## locabouthair (Sep 22, 2011)

20 weeks. Transitioning.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 22, 2011)

week 4 of  a 16 week stretch!


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 22, 2011)

61 weeks post


----------



## Judwill07 (Sep 22, 2011)

55 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 22, 2011)

I am week 4 of a POSSIBLE 12 weeker 
TRYING to wait until around Thanksgiving to relax.
Last Relaxer was August 24th


----------



## Misseyl (Sep 22, 2011)

88 weeks into my 2 year stretch.  Will relax anytime in 2011, can't wait.


----------



## abcd09 (Sep 22, 2011)

13. I need to get one here but Im scared


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi ladies! I am 41 weeks and 1 day post relaxer! I thought I was going to relax back in June for my birthday but I didn't. This is the longest I have ever stretched!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 26, 2011)

Can't wait to relax on Friday! 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## swgpec (Sep 26, 2011)

I am currently 3 weeks post and starting to feel lots of new growth.  My biggest challenge is trying to get past the typical 8 week relaxer schedule.  This is truly an improvement over my every six week fall/winter schedule and every four week summer relaxer schedule.  It's a wonder that I have any hair on my head!!  I find that my breakage increases after 8 weeks.  I am determined to try it this fall/winter, just need to find something to deal with this type 4 dense new growth (but fine strand hair) that does not result in a setback.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm 4 weeks post today and I am stretching to 17 weeks post. I want to try for a year, but I dont think i am ready or have the resources yet. So im going to go until the last week of december


----------



## Ruby True (Sep 26, 2011)

Inadvertently 3 months ( I know , I know)since late June but I am  getting  it  redun Wednesday and I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## 13roots (Sep 26, 2011)

11 weeks exactly today, stretching to 12 weeks. I've got only about 0.5" of new growth  and will be trimming .5-1.5" of split ends (hair is different lengths all over from severe breakage a few months ago). That will be the official starting point for my hair journey.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Sep 26, 2011)

60 some weeks


----------



## kittenz (Oct 4, 2011)

Sunday made 38 weeks.


----------



## TLC1020 (Oct 4, 2011)

I am 8 weeks post...Going 20 weeks.. 5 months again...yeah..


----------



## Solitude (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm 5 weeks post and my new growth is popping. I plan to make this a long-term stretch.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


----------



## SpicyPisces (Oct 4, 2011)

14 weeks post and I will be relaxing in 3 weeks. I really wanted to do a 20 or 24 week stretch but my new growth is already a handful


----------



## ogmistress (Oct 4, 2011)

56-57 weeks? around there


----------



## BrookeLynn (Oct 4, 2011)

103 weeks! Just a few more days til I'm 2 years post relaxer!!!


----------



## newnyer (Oct 4, 2011)

Only 7 weeks but it feels like more- which I'm taking as a blessing because it means I have some good growth.  Let's hope my ends cooperate so I can retain it!  I was going to try and wait 13 weeks but think I may take the plunge a lot earlier...my 30th birthday is coming up soon and unless I weave it up or something I refuse to fight this NG while trying to look fly for my week long celebration.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm 6 months post relaxer & did a mini BC yesterday! I just want the option of curls back for bad hair days! I'm going to attempt a twist out & I'm hoping my relaxed ends on the top cooperate.......


"...Forgetting what is behind and looking forward to what is ahead,..."
Philippians 3:13


----------



## Poopiedo (Oct 16, 2011)

12 weeks into a 21 week stretch


----------



## sayoko (Oct 16, 2011)

4 weeks into a 12 week stretch


----------



## esi.adokowa (Oct 16, 2011)

i'll be eight weeks post tomorrow!
44 left to go.


----------



## ojemba (Oct 16, 2011)

4 weeks, 20 more to go


----------



## godzooki (Oct 21, 2011)

Will be 16 wks on Monday... Once again torn between trying to transition vs relaxing. I WANT to transition, I'm just not willing to chop.


----------



## 4evershika (Oct 22, 2011)

16 weeks...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Oct 22, 2011)

15 weeks


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 24, 2011)

Im approaching 5 months. debating on whether to relax again


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 24, 2011)

19 weeks.....


----------



## CaliiSwagg (Oct 24, 2011)

about 50 weeks


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 24, 2011)

5 weeks into an 8-10 week stretch.


----------



## ezina (Oct 24, 2011)

22 weeks out of a possible 156-week stretch/transition. It's going to be a long journey...


----------



## TLC1020 (Oct 25, 2011)

12 weeks post this week.. going 20 weeks..


----------



## blackberry815 (Oct 25, 2011)

6 weeks post now... If only i can make it to ten weeks. I would be ecstatic. Each time i try i fail and give in at 8 weeks or sooner... Keep telling myself "come on michelle you can do it!" Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## esi.adokowa (Oct 25, 2011)

a little over nine weeks post. :]]


----------



## Judwill07 (Oct 25, 2011)

Closing in on 60 weeks.


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 25, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> 6 weeks post now... If only i can make it to ten weeks. I would be ecstatic. Each time i try i fail and give in at 8 weeks or sooner... Keep telling myself "come on michelle you can do it!" Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L



blackberry815 This is my first relaxer stretch and I"m 5 weeks post so please keep us up-to-date with your progress. I would like to stretch to 10-12 weeks.

I have a ton of new growth in the back but I air-dry and don't use heat so seems like co-washing is the best way to keep my growth soft. I'm obsessively watching for breakage and keeping manipulation to a minimum.. only combing after a wash when my hair is slightly damp and full of leave-ins. My hair texture is looser in the front and around my edges so the scarf method keeps that part of head laid nicely...


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 25, 2011)

Judwill07 said:


> Closing in on 60 weeks.



Judwill07 I'm always curious how you ladies who stretch for a year manage... are the different textures obvious just by looking?


----------



## MsDee14 (Oct 25, 2011)

8 weeks + A whole bunch of underprocessed areas making me feel like 16


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 25, 2011)

67 weeks post


----------



## Judwill07 (Oct 25, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> @Judwill07 I'm always curious how you ladies who stretch for a year manage... are the different textures obvious just by looking?


 
Yes, you can tell the difference. Especially when I wear my hair in a french roll. The hair thats rolled up is straight and my natural hair is curly/wavy.   I went from texlaxed (3a/3b) to my natural texture (3c/4a).  What has helped me is Henna. Henna loosened my curl pattern slightly. It makes it easier for me to transition.  Of course everyone won't have the same results, but the more "I" Henna, the easier/looser my curls become. I'm mainly 3c/4a.  I've been taking pictures every 3 months or so and I just need to put them all together and post them so that you can see what I mean.  I have about 7 to 8 inches of new growth with 5 inches of texlaxed hair.


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 25, 2011)

Judwill07 said:


> Yes, you can tell the difference. Especially when I wear my hair in a french roll. The hair thats rolled up is straight and my natural hair is curly/wavy.   I went from texlaxed (3a/3b) to my natural texture (3c/4a).  What has helped me is Henna. Henna loosened my curl pattern slightly. It makes it easier for me to transition.  Of course everyone won't have the same results, but the more "I" Henna, the easier/looser my curls become. I'm mainly 3c/4a.  I've been taking pictures every 3 months or so and I just need to put them all together and post them so that you can see what I mean.  I have about 7 to 8 inches of new growth with 5 inches of texlaxed hair.



Cool, can't wait to see the pics.. Maybe the fact that you were texlaxed and not relaxed bone straight makes a difference in appearance and handling.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 25, 2011)

I am 10 MONTHS POST!!!!! YEAH ME!!!!!


----------



## Misseyl (Oct 25, 2011)

96 weeks, I have about 35 more weeks to go because I want to relax anytime in 2012 preferably in June. That would add up to 131 weeks since my last touchup. I plan on relaxing it. I miss my hair terribly but I just want to stick to what I said and hold out for a long as possible.


----------



## lana (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm at 15 weeks, I cannot believe I stretched this long. I only stretch to 12 weeks typically, but I kept scratching my head right before TEXlaxing day and I refuse to telax an itchy head...that just spells burning. Even with my protectant on my scalp. 

So I will wash and bun for 2 weeks and hopefully make it 17 weeks. We'll see. At first I wasn't going to texlax this winter...but my hair takes about 4-5 hours to work through so um......that's why I texlax.  (lol)


----------



## dargirl (Oct 25, 2011)

Twenty-one weeks, minus a couple of days. This is my longest stretch yet. Can't wait for my touch up on Nov 6; my growth is outta control! My mom saw it today and said child, you need to relax that thicket before it breaks off


----------



## A856 (Oct 25, 2011)

39weeks...almost like having a baby! LOL!


----------



## blackberry815 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok how are u ladies waiting so long? What are u doing?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## blackberry815 (Oct 25, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> blackberry815 This is my first relaxer stretch and I"m 5 weeks post so please keep us up-to-date with your progress. I would like to stretch to 10-12 weeks.
> 
> I have a ton of new growth in the back but I air-dry and don't use heat so seems like co-washing is the best way to keep my growth soft. I'm obsessively watching for breakage and keeping manipulation to a minimum.. only combing after a wash when my hair is slightly damp and full of leave-ins. My hair texture is looser in the front and around my edges so the scarf method keeps that part of head laid nicely...



I definately will 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## kittenz (Oct 25, 2011)

41.5


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Oct 25, 2011)

A week and I'm loving it.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Oct 25, 2011)

17 weeks post and I will be self relaxing tomorrow


----------



## ojemba (Nov 7, 2011)

8 weeks this thursday. This is where I relaxed last time. I'm in my fuzzy plaits and have no desire to relax. Tomorrow is co-wash day.


----------



## shasha8685 (Nov 7, 2011)

will be 15 weeks on Thursday. It's looking like I won't relax until after  new year's....


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 7, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Ok how are u ladies waiting so long? What are u doing?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L



blackberry815 some ladies are doing super long stretches, but some are natural.  That's why I started this thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=14589997#post14589997

I wanted to know who was still relaxed and planning on relaxing sometime in the future.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Nov 7, 2011)

YaniraNaturally said:


> 5 weeks coming up on 6 this friday! I plan to stretch for about 104 more weeks because I'm transitioning
> 
> At the end up summer I'll probably do a mini-chop and cut at least 3 inches off. I can't decide if I want to do tree braids or if I want to just get my regular box braids. . .? The tree braids would be so easy to do though. . sigh. Plus I hate taking down box braids and I feel like I'm ready for a change. . . From 5-11-10






YaniraNaturally said:


> Woah I can't believe I posted that on 5/11, over 10 weeks ago! I'm still transitioning and this friday will make 16 weeks
> My NG is fierce! I wouldn't even dare think about putting a comb through this! From 7-20-10





YaniraNaturally said:


> Yay, I'll be 26 weeks this friday! It's kinda funny how I keep posting in this thread exactly every 10 weeks without meaning to! Anyway, I've been braided up for about a month now and I'll keep these braids in for at least another two.
> 
> ETA:  I never ended up cutting those three inches.
> 
> From 9-29-10





YaniraNaturally said:


> 5 weeks coming up on 6 this friday! I plan to stretch for about 104 more weeks because I'm transitioning
> 
> At the end up summer I'll probably do a mini-chop and cut at least 3 inches off. I can't decide if I want to do tree braids or if I want to just get my regular box braids. . .? The tree braids would be so easy to do though. . sigh. Plus I hate taking down box braids and I feel like I'm ready for a change. . . From 5-11-10






YaniraNaturally said:


> Woah I can't believe I posted that on 5/11, over 10 weeks ago! I'm still transitioning and this friday will make 16 weeks
> My NG is fierce! I wouldn't even dare think about putting a comb through this! From 7-20-10





YaniraNaturally said:


> Yay, I'll be 26 weeks this friday! It's kinda funny how I keep posting in this thread exactly every 10 weeks without meaning to! Anyway, I've been braided up for about a month now and I'll keep these braids in for at least another two.
> 
> ETA:  I never ended up cutting those three inches.
> 
> From 9-29-10


 



YaniraNaturally said:


> Today makes 43 weeks! I can't believe how close I am to 52! Who would have thought that the girl who never stretched past 4 weeks would make it this far?
> 
> From 1-28-11



Almost at 84 weeks!

My hair natural hair stretches to CBL easily but I'm too afraid of shrinkage to BC now. Regardless, I am totally  about my natural hair. I can't believe I ever got a perm in the first place erplexed


----------



## kittenz (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll be 44 weeks this Sunday


----------



## Poopiedo (Nov 11, 2011)

16 weeks post


----------



## blessedandlucky (Nov 12, 2011)

Almost 14 weeks on Sunday, I've decided to relax today. Longest stretch ever and I didn't even plan it - still very proud of myself. I will miss my new growth but our fighting has really intensified. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## halee_J (Nov 12, 2011)

Closing on 60 weeks


----------



## back2relaxed (Nov 15, 2011)

8 weeks! With short hair, that's an eternity!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 19, 2011)

11 months post!


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 19, 2011)

back2relaxed said:


> 8 weeks! With short hair, that's an eternity!



back2relaxed Congrats cause a lot of people with short cuts relax like every 4 weeks lol.

How are you styling on a daily basis?


----------



## NYDee (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm 2 months post. I want to try waiting until march next year, which will make it six months. If I can wait for 6 months, I may be able to wait for a year.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 21, 2011)

14 weeks post.  2 more weeks to go.    

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## blackberry815 (Nov 23, 2011)

Woohoo i made it to ten weeks and just got my relaxer! Sitting with my conditioner now.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Nov 23, 2011)

74 weeks post!


----------



## Britt (Nov 23, 2011)

A few days shy of 10 wks. I'd like to push for 2 more weeks at least.


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 23, 2011)

70 weeks post


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Nov 23, 2011)

16 weeks going on 17 this friday


----------



## ojemba (Nov 23, 2011)

10 weeks, 26 to go.


----------



## TLC1020 (Nov 23, 2011)

16 weeks post (4 months  ).. 4 more weeks to go


----------



## Anonymous1 (Nov 23, 2011)

22 weeks!!


----------



## shasha8685 (Nov 23, 2011)

17 weeks tomorrow


----------



## crystal6002 (Nov 23, 2011)

13 weeks - want to do more but it's so hard......


----------



## blessedandlucky (Nov 26, 2011)

2 weeks into a 10 or 12 week stretch. Jury's out on length of time 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 2, 2011)

On 12-23-2011---- I will be 12 months post NO BC!!!!


----------



## A856 (Dec 2, 2011)

On sunday 12/4 I'll be 45wks post!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Dec 6, 2011)

i'm 15 weeks post!
37 weeks left to go..


----------



## Poopiedo (Dec 6, 2011)

20 weeks this Friday.  I will relax Friday as well.  I can't wait to see my progress.


----------



## tiredbeauty (Dec 6, 2011)

19 weeks going on 20 this Sat...I was going to texlax in Feb for my one year, but I'm thinking that since I joined the HYH challenge I might just wait until June 2012. Maybe I'll just get it flat ironed in Feb...so either 9 weeks or 30 weeks to go!


----------



## ezina (Dec 6, 2011)

28.5 weeks post!


----------



## halee_J (Dec 24, 2011)

Closing on 65 weeks


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 24, 2011)

It will be 30 weeks come January 8th.


----------



## Britt (Dec 24, 2011)

I am currently 14 wks today. As the hairdresser was rollersetting my hair I noticed how much new growth I have. Gonna get my roots blown and try to hold out for 2 more wks. 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Sanity (Dec 24, 2011)

at week 10 and feeling the creamy crack calling me!!


----------



## Evo-ny (Dec 24, 2011)

Last time I relaxed was early September. I hate combing and washing my hair in this state, ugh. One month to go.


----------



## DarkHair (Dec 24, 2011)

I really dont know. I think mid-october was the last time. I dont intend on getting another one until either right before or after baby is born (April).

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S via LHCF app


----------



## dancinstallion (Dec 24, 2011)

I am 30 weeks post because I just took my twists down which made it really easy to stretch that long. I want my hair to breath for a few days before I do the touch up.


----------



## irsgirl (Dec 24, 2011)

I am 9 weeks post and plan on stretching until the end of April  2012.


----------



## Toy (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm 3 Weeks Post.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 24, 2011)

52 weeks post!!!!!


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm 81 weeks post.


----------



## A856 (Dec 24, 2011)

12/25/11 = 48 wks!


----------



## Mrs.Green (Dec 24, 2011)

62 weeks post 

ETA: I'm transitioning.


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'll be 5 weeks post on monday


----------



## mami2010 (Dec 26, 2011)

I will be 10 weeks Wednesday... I'm shooting for 12 weeks but if I can go longer I will.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 26, 2011)

2 weeks post


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 26, 2011)

90 weeks (transitioning)


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 26, 2011)

30 weeks post. I should have relaxed a long time ago, but I'm still too lazy/scared. 
This week for sure though.


----------



## feelfree (Dec 26, 2011)

46 weeks; will relax around the 53 week mark.


----------



## 4evershika (Dec 26, 2011)

Today makes 9 weeks.


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Dec 26, 2011)

21 wks post


----------



## koolkittychick (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm now 11+ weeks post! One more week to go; got my appointment for first thing in the morning on the 31st, then I'll post my start pics on the BSL challenge thread. If I can get there, then I will have defied my genetics (none of the women in my family have hair that long, not even my 3c, never-been-relaxed mom) and I'll be a happy camper.

But ooh it's been a process! I've been running around in a Santa hat (because I can get away with it) for the last week, and now I have to come up with other creative hats just to make it to Saturday! Going to wash and deep condition my hair tonight as well to get it ready for my appointment as well. Maybe I'll bite the bullet and see if I can get away with a rollerset as well. Wish me luck!


----------



## ojemba (Jan 20, 2012)

18 weeks post, hoping for 86 more before BC.


----------



## Solitude (Jan 20, 2012)

20 weeks...


----------



## LaNecia (Jan 20, 2012)

26 weeks-transitioning!


----------



## Britt (Jan 20, 2012)

Tmrw makes 18 wks for me

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## SLOGRO (Jan 20, 2012)

13 weeks today


----------



## growbaby (Jan 20, 2012)

8 weeks post... 8 more to go


----------



## bedhair29 (Jan 20, 2012)

13 weeks post atm!


----------



## CHANNYY (Jan 20, 2012)

6  weeks today!! Ten more weeks to go!! Stretching to 16!!


----------



## e$h (Jan 20, 2012)

29 weeks post today!!!


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 21, 2012)

6 weeks post
12 weeks to go


----------



## KPH (Jan 21, 2012)

16 weeks post and I want to transition but I'm leaning towards getting a touch-up real soon. ugh!


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Jan 22, 2012)

21- going for 25!!!   HHJ!


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Jan 22, 2012)

At 14 wishing it were 20, boo hoo...


----------



## ezina (Jan 23, 2012)

35 weeks (8 months) post. Had a roller set and blow out. Pressing makes my hair look and feel too thin.


----------



## Fyne (Jan 23, 2012)

20 weeks + 21 weeks this Saturday 

I was planning to relax at 17 weeks, but I'm ok not sure when to relax as im managing ok.

P.S I better stop at 24 weeks I'm having dreams of going bald


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 23, 2012)

13 weeks & today is relaxer day!


Sent from my iPhone (a.k.a. my third hand!)


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 23, 2012)

6 weeks.  i have 4 more weeks to go.  roller setting is helping along the way.


----------



## classoohfive (Jan 23, 2012)

15 weeks. Usually I relax between 16 and 18 weeks but I'm ready now.


----------



## Queenmickie (Jan 23, 2012)

Yesterday was week 12. I experienced a whole lot of shedding a few weeks back. I'm not sure what caused it, I lost a lot in the back. I think mixing Wen with shikaki might have been the culprit. IDK for sure. I am conditioning back to health before I relax. It will be another few weeks at least before I'm ready.


----------



## MsDes (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm 31 weeks post relaxer


----------



## polished07 (Jan 23, 2012)

54 weeks I'm transitioning can't wait to be done with this phase!


----------



## mezzogirl (Jan 24, 2012)

9 weeks post.


----------



## sugahoney (Jan 25, 2012)

Currently 10 weeks post and am itching to relax but I'm trying to make it to 12 weeks


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 25, 2012)

6 weeks.  it seems like forever.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2012)

7.5 weeks post, 4.5 to go or maybe 8.5 weeks. I have not decided yet if I'll continue stretching for 16 weeks or reduce it to 12.


----------



## EasypeaZee (Jan 26, 2012)

OH wow. all of these long stretches are making me antsyyyy. As of today i am 37 weeks post. aiming for a year (may) but lord knows i'll probably keep stretching away until i know for a FACT that i'm APL. Someone help me! all i can do is think about the length of my hair... erplexed


----------



## MizAvalon (Jan 26, 2012)

Right at this moment, probably something like 40 weeks. I'm transitioning.


----------



## GIJane (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm hanging in there at 24 weeks.


----------



## GIJane (Jan 26, 2012)

Corrections - I'm hanging in there at 24 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am 13 months post as of 1/23/2012.. I am transitioning.....


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 3, 2012)

I trimmed all my relaxed ends today. I was reaching BSL now I am back to NL... I am 15 months post... I will be back to BSL in no time. My relaxed ends are gone.....


----------



## mamaore (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm 4 weeks post with only 1/8inch of new growth. I hope to stretch to 12 weeks.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 3, 2012)

I think 6 or 7, I usually do 10 tho, will base it off how unmanageable my hair gets smh


----------



## GIJane (Mar 3, 2012)

I am about 30 to 31 weeks. I lost track. I am leaning toward texlaxing in June. Not 4 sure.


----------



## bosswitch (Mar 3, 2012)

11 weeks...no planning on getting a touch-up anytime soon...


----------



## halee_J (Mar 4, 2012)

74 weeks...


----------



## Danewshe (Mar 4, 2012)

79 weeks....


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 4, 2012)

5 weeks today.  NG enough to effect my post relaxer reggie started at about 4 weeks.  I plan on relaxing at 10 weeks (or more if I can)


----------



## pinkness27 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm 16 weeks post. 
May try rollersets and a blowout of the roots for the 1st time after I take down my twists to continue with my stretch. 

Also want to start my intense workout plan while skipping the relaxer for awhile, so I'll need to head over to the Ari Parker thread and see reviews on if it's been working for ladies.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 4, 2012)

12 weeks post today - 12 more to go.


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 4, 2012)

Currently 11 weeks post not going far this go around.. Had quite a bit underprocessed new growth the last time which now look like I have on a helmet..


----------



## Aggie (Mar 5, 2012)

Aggie said:


> 12 weeks post today - 12 more to go.


 

^^^Ooops sorry! I have to make a correction. I just checked my calender and I just realized that I am not 12 weeks post which I posted yesterday, but I am actually 13 weeks and 1 day post today.

This stretch seem a lot easier than it did the last time. Love it!


----------



## Rae81 (Mar 5, 2012)

7 months post

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## nerdography (Mar 6, 2012)

5 months and 5 days.


----------



## claudzie (Mar 6, 2012)

11 weeks in  my first ever stretch


----------



## Judwill07 (Mar 17, 2012)

80 weeks post.



Raspberry said:


> @Judwill07 I'm always curious how you ladies who stretch for a year manage... are the different textures obvious just by looking?


 
For me, yes. I just deal with it by wearing updo's and buns.


But you can't tell when I blow dry and flat iron.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Mar 17, 2012)

YaniraNaturally said:


> 5 weeks coming up on 6 this friday! I plan to stretch for about 104 more weeks because I'm transitioning
> 
> At the end up summer I'll probably do a mini-chop and cut at least 3 inches off. I can't decide if I want to do tree braids or if I want to just get my regular box braids. . .? The tree braids would be so easy to do though. . sigh. Plus I hate taking down box braids and I feel like I'm ready for a change. . . From 5-11-10






YaniraNaturally said:


> Woah I can't believe I posted that on 5/11, over 10 weeks ago! I'm still transitioning and this friday will make 16 weeks
> My NG is fierce! I wouldn't even dare think about putting a comb through this! From 7-20-10





YaniraNaturally said:


> Yay, I'll be 26 weeks this friday! It's kinda funny how I keep posting in this thread exactly every 10 weeks without meaning to! Anyway, I've been braided up for about a month now and I'll keep these braids in for at least another two.
> 
> ETA:  I never ended up cutting those three inches.
> 
> From 9-29-10





YaniraNaturally said:


> Today makes 43 weeks! I can't believe how close I am to 52! Who would have thought that the girl who never stretched past 4 weeks would make it this far?
> 
> From 1-28-11



I am almost 102 weeks post  I'm still transitioning and I can't believe that I'm almost at 2 years!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 17, 2012)

47 wks post texlax.


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 2, 2012)

I am at 10 weeks post right now.  All is well.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 2, 2012)

11+ and relaxing thursday


----------



## SmileyNY (Apr 2, 2012)

13 weeks post. I'm due for a touch up at 16 weeks, but may hold off until just before memorial weekend so that I could have a fresh Texlax for my vacation  That would put me at 21 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EasypeaZee (Apr 2, 2012)

Checking back in at 46 weeks post this Thursday... Gonna relax in a week or so i guess. If i dont this might turn into a transition or a bc  Trying to get my hair thick long and pretty like Judwill07


----------



## havilland (Apr 2, 2012)

i'm 37 weeks post texlax.....sigh......


----------



## bestblackgirl (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm 14 weeks post today. I have at least another 8-16 weeks to go, depending on when I decide to relax.


----------



## Americka (Apr 3, 2012)

6 weeks as of today. I have about 8 more weeks to go.


----------



## A856 (Apr 3, 2012)

62 weeks post


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Apr 3, 2012)

umm I think 7 weeks? I lost count. I just decided to relax when my NG is too much to deal with anymore lol


----------



## 3jsmom (Apr 4, 2012)

Almost 15 weeks, I am so ready to relax but my daughter wants me to transition with her.


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 5, 2012)

I've lost track, but I'm around 13 weeks. I won't relax until early June.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Apr 5, 2012)

I _think _I'm 145 weeks, but it _could be_ 146 weeks - guess it doesn't much matter, lol


----------



## NJoy (Apr 5, 2012)

50 weeks post texlax.


----------



## afrochique (Apr 5, 2012)

16wks post. Aiming for a min of 26.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 29, 2012)

As of 4/23/2012- I am 16 months post.


----------

